# Einsteiger-Ausrüstung & viele Fragen



## Colophonius (5. November 2018)

Moin moin,

für mich fängt 2019 gewissermaßen ein neuer Abschnitt an und ich hatte die Idee, das ganze damit zu verbinden, das Fliegenfischen zu erlernen. Ziel ist es, in den nächsten Jahren mal Touren an Bäche/Flüsse mit Forellen oder gar Äschen zu machen, im Urlaub eine Fliegenrute zur Verfügung zu haben und hier vor Ort ein wenig das Fischen zu üben, indem ich auf Barsch (und Hecht als Beifang) und evt. auf Weißfisch (oder was auch immer dort steigt) zu fischen und so präzise werfen zu lernen. 

Wie man sieht, passen die Sachen natürlich nicht alle ganz zusammen und man wird Abstriche in verschiedenen Bereichen machen müssen - sobald ich etwas Erfahrung gesammelt habe und weiß, ob und in welchen Bereichen ich die Fischerei weiter betreiben will, kann ich mir dann aber auch das genauer abgestimmte Gerät kaufen.

Auch wenn ich mich mittlerweile schon etwas eingelesen habe, stehe ich an manchen Stellen etwas auf dem Schlauch und könnte daher etwas Beratung gebrauchen.

*Rute*:
Ich schwanke zwischen Klasse 5 und 6. Sechs hätte den Vorteil, dass ich flexibler bin, was auch schwereres Gerät im Urlaub angeht, aber ich vermute, dass fünf für meine Bedürfnisse eigentlich besser passt. Gerade Barsch und Weißfisch dürfte ja bei Klasse 5 schon überdimensioniert sein.

*Rolle: *
Hier stehe ich am meisten auf dem Schlauch. Es heißt immer, dass die Rolle (offenkundig ganz anders als beim Spinnfischen) recht unwichtig ist und man ein günstiges Modell nehmen kann. Klingt etwas mal gut, aber da ich mich nicht wirklich auskenne will ich auch keinen Schrott kaufen sondern ein zuverlässiges Modell wählen. Wenn es mir dann richtig Spaß macht, kann dann ja ein höherklassiges Modell kommen. 

Von dem, was ich gelesen habe, ist es so, dass es Kasettenrollen gibt und Rollen, die "nur" Ersatzspulen haben. Wo ist da eigentlich der genaue Unterschied? Ich nehme aber an, dass man für meine Bedürfnisse keine Kasettenrolle braucht.

*Backing:*
Es gibt spezielles Fliegenbacking, was ja sehr schön aussieht. Warum nimmt man da nicht einfach ne dicke Mono? 

*Schnur:*
Für mich der einfachste Posten. Schwimmende WF sollte für mich das richtige sein, je nach Rute eine 5er oder 6er. 


*Vorfach: *
Das scheint ja etwas ganz besonderes beim Fliegenfischen zu sein, da man ja offenbar verjüngende Vorfächer nimmt bzw. diese aus mehreren Stücken zusammenknüpft (was ich mir für Hänger ganz praktisch vorstelle, weil ich dann nur das Stück anknoten muss). Gibt es dafür sinnvolle Behältnisse, damit das nicht alles vertüddelt? Kann man beim Streamern ganz normal ein feines Stahlvorfach vorschalten? 


*Fliegen: *
Ich habe etwas gestöbert und es gibt ja wirklich wunderschöne Modelle. Da ich mich für Entomologie interessiere, freue ich mich schon da entsprechend am Wasser die Insekten zu beobachten und entsprechend das Imitat rauszukramen. Bei Streamern würde ich Brutfischimitate nutzen. 


*Übung:*
Ich wollte mich einfach mal auf ne Wiese stellen und nen Sprengring mit was gut sichtbaren kombieniert werfen. Wenn man zu stark beschleunigt soll die Fliege ja durchaus mal abreißen und ich will keine Haken in der Landschaft verteilen. Außerdem kann ich mich so nicht versehentlich piercen.

Ich denke, das sind vorerst die einzigen Fragen, die ich habe. Ich würde mich auch über Produktempfehlungen freuen, anders als beim Spinnfischen stochere ich hier wirklich völlig im trüben.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. November 2018)

Hallo Colophonius,

als Rute würde ich eine 5er empfehlen. Wenn du kleinere bis mittlere Gewässer befischst in der Länge von 8,5 Fuß. überwiegend kleine Gewässer 8 Fuß, überwiegend größere Gewässer 9 Fuß.
Für die Rolle würde ich nicht mehr etwa als 50-70 Euro ausgeben. Wichtig hier ist, dass die Rolle mit der Rute harmoniert und ein ausgewogenes Gerät darstellt. Das heißt, die Rolle muss gewichstmäßig zur Rute passen. Schnur: schwimmende WF passt, wenn Du überwiegend auf kurze Distanzen fischst, könnte auch eine 6er Schnur in Frage kommen (Anfänger tun sich damit etwas leichter). 
Geknüpfte Vorfächer hat man heute nicht mehrs so, da gibt es normal verjüngte. Wobei ich verjüngte Vorfächer hauptsächlich nur für das Trockenfliegenfischen hernehme. Ansonsten 2 Meter 030er, einen Pitzenbauerring dran und dann ein Meter 014- 022er, je nach Einsatzgebiet, danach kann auch das Vorfach anders aussehen. Wegen des Stahlvorfachs (Hecht), ich würde nicht mit einer 5er auf Hecht fischen. Nicht dass man damit mit einem normalen Hecht nicht fertig werden würde, es geht um das zu werfende Ködergewicht. Einen normalen Hechtstreamer mit einer 5er Rute zu werfen, das wird nichts, dafür ist die auch nicht ausgelegt.
Zum Backing, wenn sehr wenig benötigt wird, kann man schon Mono nehmen. Bei mehr ist es so, Mono dehnt sich und übt eventuell permanent Druck auf die Spule aus. Ich habe schon Carbonspulen gesehen, die durch Mono gesprengt wurden, also besser normales Backing, kostet ja auch nicht so viel und hält ewig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fischling (7. November 2018)

Moin Colophonius,

versuche mal, Dir nachstehendes Buch von Max Piper >Fliegenfischen überall< zu besorgen.

https://swisscows.ch/web?query=max piper fliegenfischen überall

Das ist die beste Grundlage für das Fischen mit der Fliegenrute und beantwortet mehr als Deine Fragen.

Ansonsten würde ich empfehlen, es langsam angehen zu lassen, Fliegenfischer zu treffen, Gerät auszuprobieren - sehen was andere damit anstellen und vergleichen. Nicht gleich hochpreisige Sachen kaufen bevor Du weißt, wo Du es einsetzen willst und damit umzugehen gelernt hast.

Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Lars_L (7. November 2018)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Moin moin, [...]
> ... Barsch (und Hecht als Beifang) und evt. auf Weißfisch (oder was auch immer dort steigt) [...]



Wie bei allen anderen Arten des Angelns wird es wohl nicht bei einer Rute bleiben. Ich würde zum Anfang eher mit leichtem Gerät auf Barsche, Rotaugen und andere Fische in dieser "Größenordnung" angeln.
Lajos hat hier ja schon ein Gerät der Klasse #5 empfohlen. Dem würde ich ebenfalls zustimmen, auch was die Rollenpreise angeht. Ich habs woanders schon angemerkt, daß "Maxcatch" auf eBay recht günstige und vernünftige Sachen bietet (AVID-Reihe). Schnur und Rolle zusammen kosten da zusammen etwa 50€.



> Wie man sieht, passen die Sachen natürlich nicht alle ganz zusammen und man wird Abstriche in verschiedenen Bereichen machen müssen - sobald ich etwas Erfahrung gesammelt habe und weiß, ob und in welchen Bereichen ich die Fischerei weiter betreiben will, kann ich mir dann aber auch das genauer abgestimmte Gerät kaufen.


Die von Lajos empfohlene 5er deckt von der kleinen Trockenfliege bis zum 5cm Streamer alles ab.



> *Rute*:
> Ich schwanke zwischen Klasse 5 und 6. Sechs hätte den Vorteil, dass ich flexibler bin, was auch schwereres Gerät im Urlaub angeht, aber ich vermute, dass fünf für meine Bedürfnisse eigentlich besser passt. Gerade Barsch und Weißfisch dürfte ja bei Klasse 5 schon überdimensioniert sein.


Also mal zum Vergleich: Eine 5er Fliegenrute bereitet ab einem 30er Barsch schon ziemlich viel Spaß, ein normales Rotauge hingegen merkt man jetzt nicht mehr so dolle. Vielleicht ist die 5er mit einer Spinnrute mit 20-30g Wurfgewicht vergleichbar. An einer Rute der Klasse #2 machen Rotaugen bereits richtig Spaß, ohne daß man unterdimensioniert ist, hier wäre der 30er Barsch aber schon fast grenzwertig.

Ich für meinen Teil kann mit einer 6er Rute gar nichts anfangen, weil sie weder für größere Raubfische (Hecht, etc.) ideal geeignet ist, noch macht sie bei Forelle
oder Äsche wirklich Freude. Da gibts aber unterschiedliche Ansichten.



> *Rolle: *
> Hier stehe ich am meisten auf dem Schlauch. Es heißt immer, dass die Rolle (offenkundig ganz anders als beim Spinnfischen) recht unwichtig ist und man ein günstiges Modell nehmen kann. Klingt etwas mal gut, aber da ich mich nicht wirklich auskenne will ich auch keinen Schrott kaufen sondern ein zuverlässiges Modell wählen. Wenn es mir dann richtig Spaß macht, kann dann ja ein höherklassiges Modell kommen.


Du drillst bei kleineren Schnurklassen in aller Regel per Hand, theoretisch kannste Dir die Schnur auch um die Schulter wickeln. Ich habe wie oben erwähnt
einige Rollen von Maxcatch (Modell Avid) in Gebrauch. Die gibts oft bei eBay um 20% günstiger, wenn man noch ein zweites Teil kauft (z.B. Schnur, Backing, etc.). Die 5wt kostet
dort regulär 40€ während der Aktionen 32€ und die ist kein Schrott (gilt nicht für die anderen Modelle!)!



> Von dem, was ich gelesen habe, ist es so, dass es Kasettenrollen gibt und Rollen, die "nur" Ersatzspulen haben. Wo ist da eigentlich der genaue Unterschied? Ich nehme aber an, dass man für meine Bedürfnisse keine Kasettenrolle braucht.


Kassettenrollen sind das Pendant zu Stationärrollen mit mehreren Spulen zum schnellen Schnurwechsel.



> *Backing:*
> Es gibt spezielles Fliegenbacking, was ja sehr schön aussieht. Warum nimmt man da nicht einfach ne dicke Mono?


Du kannst auch irgendeine geflochtene Schnur oder Paketband nehmen. Es sei denn, Du erwartest Fische, die die ca. 30m reguläre Schnur beim Drill
locker abziehen.



> *Schnur:*
> Für mich der einfachste Posten. Schwimmende WF sollte für mich das richtige sein, je nach Rute eine 5er oder 6er.


Ja, hier gehen die Meinungen was den Preis angeht allerdings weit auseinander. Für viele Fliegenfischer ist die Schnur das wichtigste
an der gesamten Ausrüstung. Ich nehme auch hier die von Maxcatch und merke kaum Unterschiede zu 70€-Schnüren.



> *Vorfach: *
> Das scheint ja etwas ganz besonderes beim Fliegenfischen zu sein, da man ja offenbar verjüngende Vorfächer nimmt bzw. diese aus mehreren Stücken zusammenknüpft (was ich mir für Hänger ganz praktisch vorstelle, weil ich dann nur das Stück anknoten muss). Gibt es dafür sinnvolle Behältnisse, damit das nicht alles vertüddelt? Kann man beim Streamern ganz normal ein feines Stahlvorfach vorschalten?


Die verjüngten Vorfächer sind beim Trockenfliegenfischen interessant, bei Nymphen oder Streamern reicht normale monofile Schnur.




> *Übung:*
> Ich wollte mich einfach mal auf ne Wiese stellen und nen Sprengring mit was gut sichtbaren kombieniert werfen. Wenn man zu stark beschleunigt soll die Fliege ja durchaus mal abreißen und ich will keine Haken in der Landschaft verteilen. Außerdem kann ich mich so nicht versehentlich piercen.


Sprengring? Knote einfach einen kleinen Wollfetzen vorne an. Das Wurfgewicht steckt in der Schnur, nicht im Haken/Sprengring.

Übrigens würde ich für das Üben auf der Wiese erst Recht eine günstige Schnur nehmen.


----------



## Andal (7. November 2018)

Was die Übung angeht... ich hatte reichlich etwas über 30 Jahre Angelerfahrung auf dem Buckel, als ich meinte, jetzt auch Fliegenfischer zu werden. Also Zeug zusammengekauft und ab an den kleinen See, für den ich eh eine Karte hatte. Und dann brach das Chaos los. Die Schnur war überall, in den Stauden, im Schilf, im Gras hinter mir, oder als Vogelnest vor mir im Wasser, nur nicht da und so, wie sie eigentlich halbwegs sollte.

Dann habe ich mir einen Wurfkurs gegönnt. Samstag und Sonntag. Jeweils einen halben Tag auf der grünen Wiese und an einem sehr guten Bach, wo man auch fing. Danach hab ich mir erst mal alles neu gekauft, denn das Einsteigerset war Grotte! Dann passte das auch.

Lass es dir also, wenigstens die Grundübungen, richtig zeigen - von einem, der es auch wirklich kann. Dann hast du viel Freude an der neuen Methode. Es ist zwar etwas teuer auf den ersten Blick, aber ein Grundkurs mit Leihgerät, dann der Einkauf, schafft Frieden, Freude und Fische.


----------



## Colophonius (8. November 2018)

Moin moin, 

vielen Dank schon mal für euren ganzen Input! Ich fange mal hinten an.



> Was die Übung angeht... ich hatte reichlich etwas über 30 Jahre Angelerfahrung auf dem Buckel, als ich meinte, jetzt auch Fliegenfischer zu werden. Also Zeug zusammengekauft und ab an den kleinen See, für den ich eh eine Karte hatte. Und dann brach das Chaos los. Die Schnur war überall, in den Stauden, im Schilf, im Gras hinter mir, oder als Vogelnest vor mir im Wasser, nur nicht da und so, wie sie eigentlich halbwegs sollte.
> 
> Dann habe ich mir einen Wurfkurs gegönnt. Samstag und Sonntag. Jeweils einen halben Tag auf der grünen Wiese und an einem sehr guten Bach, wo man auch fing. Danach hab ich mir erst mal alles neu gekauft, denn das Einsteigerset war Grotte! Dann passte das auch.



Mittlerweile gibt es ja das Internet und vor allem Youtube. Ich hoffe, dass ich da genug Infos bekomme, um es alleine zu üben. Ich kenne hier leider keine Fliegenfischer und es ist hier auch nicht der Ort, wo man das besonders intensiv betreibt. Ich habe in mittlerweile über zehn Jahren Angeln hier reell noch nie einen Fliegenfischer getroffen. Die Idee ist aber auch eher für Ausflüge und Urlaub gedacht. Geübt wird dann, wie erwähnt, trocken auf der Wiese. Wenn das dann katastrophal scheitert, ist ein Kurs sicher keine schlechte Idee.  




> Die von Lajos empfohlene 5er deckt von der kleinen Trockenfliege bis zum 5cm Streamer alles ab.



Dann ist die 5er-Rute sicher ideal für meine Bedürfnisse!



> Du kannst auch irgendeine geflochtene Schnur oder Paketband nehmen. Es sei denn, Du erwartest Fische, die die ca. 30m reguläre Schnur beim Drill
> locker abziehen.



Also der lokale Süßwasserthunfisch hat mir schon so manche Rolle leer gemacht....  Ich vermute tatsächlich, dass ich für meine Bedürfnisse wohl im Zweifel mit 5m Schnur auf der Rolle (nach Wurf) auskommen würde. Aber man weiß ja nie, was da kommt. Mal schauen, was ich da mache. 



> Ja, hier gehen die Meinungen was den Preis angeht allerdings weit auseinander. Für viele Fliegenfischer ist die Schnur das wichtigste
> an der gesamten Ausrüstung. Ich nehme auch hier die von Maxcatch und merke kaum Unterschiede zu 70€-Schnüren.



Super doofe Frage: Die Fliegenschnur trägt doch sicher ein Vielfaches des Vorfaches, oder? Dann ist zumindest keine Gefahr des Schnurbruches gegeben. Das meine ich im ersten Beitrag mit 'zuverlässig': ich will keinen Fisch mit Haken im Maul verlieren, weil ich am Gerät gespart habe. Wenn er ausschlitzt, weil es nicht passt, seis drum. Ich will aber wirklich nichts verangeln. 




> Sprengring? Knote einfach einen kleinen Wollfetzen vorne an. Das Wurfgewicht steckt in der Schnur, nicht im Haken/Sprengring.



Die Idee war, dass der kleine Sprengring am ehesten eine Fliege imitiert und vor allem mir klar macht, wann der ganze Kram reißt. Dass das WG in der Schnur steckt, weiß ich.  Es geht nur um eine möglichst realistische Simulation. 



> Ansonsten würde ich empfehlen, es langsam angehen zu lassen, Fliegenfischer zu treffen, Gerät auszuprobieren - sehen was andere damit anstellen und vergleichen. Nicht gleich hochpreisige Sachen kaufen bevor Du weißt, wo Du es einsetzen willst und damit umzugehen gelernt hast.



Wie oben erwähnt: ich kenne keinen. Aber naja, irgendwer muss ja mal den Anfang machen. 



> Geknüpfte Vorfächer hat man heute nicht mehrs so, da gibt es normal verjüngte. Wobei ich verjüngte Vorfächer hauptsächlich nur für das Trockenfliegenfischen hernehme. Ansonsten 2 Meter 030er, einen Pitzenbauerring dran und dann ein Meter 014- 022er, je nach Einsatzgebiet, danach kann auch das Vorfach anders aussehen.



Klingt herrlich simpel. Wird so gemacht! 



> Wegen des Stahlvorfachs (Hecht), ich würde nicht mit einer 5er auf Hecht fischen.



Ich fische bisher alle Kunstköder mit Stahlvorfach bei Hechtvorkommen. Ich will keinen kleinen Hecht verangeln, der sich meinen 3,5cm Gufi o.ä. schnappt, nur weil es einfacher ist und ich ohne Stahl vermeintlich mehr fangen würde. Zumindest bei Streamern, die ja Fischchen imitieren, will ich das beibehalten. Aber ich nehme an, dass das auch funktioniert, oder? Beim Forellenangeln im Fluss mit Trocken- oder Nassfliege ist das natürlich was anderes. 


Alles, was nicht zitiert bzw kommentiert wurde, wurde natürlich auch gelesen und gespeichert. Danke dafür!

Viele Grüße,
Colo


----------



## Andal (8. November 2018)

Als Backing kann man auch prima eine dicke Geflochtene aufbrauchen.

Was das Mißverhältnis zwischen der Tragkraft der Fliegenschnur und den teilweise recht feinen Tippets angeht, so hilft da die doch recht weiche Aktion der Fliegenrutenblanks entgegen, wenn man es mal mit den knackigen Spinnruten vergleichen mag. Und der Anhieb kommt trotzdem gut durch und die Fische hängen sauber.


----------



## Mooskugel (8. November 2018)

In Metelen oder Ochtrup ca. 45 km von Münster bietet jemand Wurfkurse an, bei Interesse kann ich den Kontakt raussuchen.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. November 2018)

Hallo Colophonius,

der Gerlinger hat ein gut ausgewogenes Set im Katalog. Ich habe es schon selbst geworfen. 
Crosswater outfit von Redington. Rute, Rolle, Schnur mir Backing für 199,50 Euro. Bei den 5er Ruten kannst du zwischen 8,5 und 9 Fuß wählen.
Hauptkatalog 2018 Seite 662 Art.-Nr. FF05637599 oder FF05638099 .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fischling (8. November 2018)

Hallo Colo,

wenn es um Münster herum keine Gelegenheit gibt, sich zu informieren, mußt Du vielleicht mal an einen Tagesausflug denken.

http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=15781&start=225

Übrigens ist Lars Vorschlag zu überlegen.

https://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odk...&_nkw=maxcatch+fliegenrutenset+#5&_sacat=1492


----------



## Colophonius (8. November 2018)

Danke für die weiteren Links und Tipps!

Preislich liegt das von Lajos vorgeschlagene Set am äußeren Rand meiner Budget-Vorstellungen. Es scheint sehr  dem Orvis-Set von Global-Fishing zu ähneln. Kann mir jemand denUnterschied zum Crosswater-Set erklären? 

Ich kenne beide Marken nicht. Wisst ihr ob solche Sets schon aufgespult geliefert werden? Eine Kurbel auf der rechten Seite ist für mich nämlich sehr wichtig.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. November 2018)

Hallo,

die beiden Sets werden sich nicht viel nehmen; bei dem Crosswater-Set hat man die Wahl auch eine 8,5 Fuß Rute zu nehmen. Außerdem geben die eine Marken-Schnur als Füllung an, haben aber kein Vorfach dabei. Die Sets werden normalerweise schon mit gefüllter Spule geliefert. Warum willst Du die Kurbel rechts? Die meisten Fliegenfischer haben sie links. Wenn die Kurbel rechts ist, muss man nach dem Wurf einen Handwechsel machen, Rute in die linke Hand, ausser man ist Linkshänder. Die meisten Rollen lassen sich von links- auf rechtshand umstellen. 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Colophonius (8. November 2018)

Ich bin in der Tat Linkshänder und fische seit vielen Jahren mit der Kurbel rechts. Würde mich ungerne fürs Fliegenfischen umgewöhnen, zumal ein steifes Handgelenk und eine entsprechende Koordination für den Wurf ja sehr wichtig sind. 

Zur Not lässt sich die Schnur aber ja vermutlich abspulen, die Spule drehen und neu aufspulen. Ich schreibe mal Gerlinger und Global-Fishing an, wenn einer das Ganze als Rechts-Kurbel anbietet, wäre das ja schon nen schöner Bonus für das Set.


----------



## Lajos1 (9. November 2018)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Ich bin in der Tat Linkshänder und fische seit vielen Jahren mit der Kurbel rechts. Würde mich ungerne fürs Fliegenfischen umgewöhnen, zumal ein steifes Handgelenk und eine entsprechende Koordination für den Wurf ja sehr wichtig sind.
> 
> Zur Not lässt sich die Schnur aber ja vermutlich abspulen, die Spule drehen und neu aufspulen. Ich schreibe mal Gerlinger und Global-Fishing an, wenn einer das Ganze als Rechts-Kurbel anbietet, wäre das ja schon nen schöner Bonus für das Set.



Hallo,

wenn Du Linkshänder bist, ist der Fall klar. Beim Gerlinger kannst Du auch anrufen (Montag geschlossen), verlange den Herrn Tusak. Der ist dort der "Chefverkäufer" und bemüht sich sehr um die Kundschaft.
Drehen und neu aufspulen geht schon, nur muss die Rolle auch umstellbar sein, sonst haut das mit der Bremse nicht hin.
Fliegenrollen, welche generell als "Rechtskurbler" angeboten werden, kenne ich nicht. Spielt aber keine Rolle (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes), da nach dem Neuaufspulen und Umstellung auf rechts kein Unterschied mehr festzustellen ist. Ich denke schon, dass die Rolle umstellbar ist, sie spielt ja in der 70 Euro Kategorie und ist keine ganz billige mehr. Aber nachfragen musst du als Linkshänder auf jeden Fall, damit Du auf Nummer sicher bist.
Wie gesagt, ich habe das Set probehalber mal geworfen und bin damit gut klargekommen, auch war es schön ausgewogen, gut, dass kann man auch bei einem Set erwarten.
Gleich nochmal ein Tipp, wenn Du das Werfen startest: immer mit Vorfach werfen, das ganze "System" ist darauf ausgelegt, dass das Vorfach die Hauptschnur einbremst. Also zwei bis drei Meter nach meiner weiter vorne angegebene Empfehlung dran. Ein teueres gezogenes, verjüngtes Vorfach brauchst Du dazu nicht. Ich verwende die verjüngten Vorfächer nur beim Trockenfliegenfischen oder beim feineren Nymphenfischen.
Zum Fischen an sich noch: "Trocken ist am Schönsten und das mit der Nymphe am ertragreichsten". Für gewöhnlich wenigstens.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas E. (9. November 2018)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es ja das Internet und vor allem Youtube. Ich hoffe, dass ich da genug Infos bekomme, um es alleine zu üben.



Hallo,

funktioniert meist nicht !
Du siehst Dich nicht selbst, bekommst keine Korrektur.
Hatte schon viele Schüler, die das so vergebens versucht haben.


----------



## Andal (9. November 2018)

Thomas E. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> funktioniert meist nicht !
> Du siehst Dich nicht selbst, bekommst keine Korrektur.
> Hatte schon viele Schüler, die das so vergebens versucht haben.


Vielleicht gebiert dieser Versuch einen zweiten H. Gebetsroither..... ich glaub zwar nicht ganz daran, aber er wirds schon merken.


----------



## Colophonius (9. November 2018)

Danke, Lajos. Ich werde mich dann da mal melden.



> funktioniert meist nicht !
> Du siehst Dich nicht selbst, bekommst keine Korrektur.
> Hatte schon viele Schüler, die das so vergebens versucht haben.



Ich vermute, dass die, bei denen es klappt, auch keinen Kurs buchen und so durch die Vorselektion eine solche Tendenz nur logisch ist. Soll aber natürlich nicht heißen, dass ich glaube mit einem besonderen Talent für das Fliegenwerfen gesegnet zu sein. Bis zur Saison ist es ja noch ein langer Weg und wenns nicht klappt, kann ich ja einen Kurs immer noch buchen. Auf jeden Fall eine Option, die ich auf dem Schirm behalten werde!


@Andal: Ich freue mich immer über Beiträge, die hilfreich sind und Themen voranbringen. Was dein Beitrag jedoch da soll, bleibt - leider nicht zum ersten Male - schleierhaft.


----------



## Lajos1 (10. November 2018)

Hallo Colophonius,

der Gebetsroither war der "Fliegenfischerpapst" der Österreicher, er entwickelte, als Autodidakt, einen eigenen Wurfstil. Andal hat halt als Bayer, wie ich als Franke auch, eine etwas andere Art von Humor, manchmal etwas derb vielleicht, aber trotzdem Humor. Für mich ist z.B. klar, dass es außerhalb Frankens (ein kleines thüringisches Gebiet ausgenommen) keine geniessbaren  Bratwürste gibt und ein eßbares Brot schon gleich gar nicht. Übrigens, ich habe Bekannte in Hiltrup, die kamen Anfangs auch nicht so ganz mit der " bayerisch/fränkischen Art" klar.
Zu den Vorfächern noch; mit dem Pitzenbauerring kannst Du auch ein verjüngtes Vorfach lange fischen. Bei jedem Anknoten einer Fliege etc. gehen ja ein paar Zentimeter Vorfach verloren. Wenn jetzt so etwa ein Meter verbraucht ist, ganz einfach einen Pitzenbauerring dran und an diesem dann ein Meter monofile Schnur in entsprechender Stärke (schwächer als das jetzige Ende des Vorfachs) mit diesem Trick komme ich die Saison über mit 3-5 gezogenen,verjüngten Votfächern aus.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (10. November 2018)

Hallo,



> Ich vermute, dass die, bei denen es klappt, auch keinen Kurs buchen und so durch die Vorselektion eine solche Tendenz nur logisch ist.



Um die Fliegenschnur gestreckt auf die Wiese oder aufs Wasser zu legen, brauchen viele keinen Instructor.

Ich hab das vor 40 Jahren auch durch Zusehen und Nachahmen hingekriegt.

Ich hatte keinen Kurs, mir hat auch niemand die Hand geführt oder auf meine Wurffehler hingewiesen.

Anfangs hatte ich auch geglaubt, dass Fliegenwerfen und Fliegenfischen ziemlich kongruent sind.

War aber ein Trugschluss.

Mit den Möglichkeiten, die es heutzutage gibt, würde ich aber lieber einen Kurs machen und das ganze wirklich richtig lernen.

Ich hab zwar in vielen Revieren auf verschiedenen Erdteilen erfolgreich mit der Einhand- und Zweihandrute gefischt und tolle Fische gefangen.

Hab aber mit der Zeit immer mehr gemerkt, dass ich eben doch nicht 100% richtig werfen und präsentieren kann.

Gerade in extremeren Situationen merkt dann seine limtierten Möglichkeiten.

Aber diese Fehler abzutrainieren zu lassen ist mir mittlerweile zu viel Aufwand.

Bin deshalb auch wahrscheinlich immer nur Gelegenheitsfliegenfuchtler geblieben.

Vielleicht wäre mit einem anständigen Kurs bei nem guten Instructor ein echter Fliegenfsicher aus mir geworden.

Da wäre ich bei Thomas wahrscheinlich genau diese Klientel.


----------



## Minimax (10. November 2018)

Hallo,
auch von mir noch ein bisschen Senf hinsichtlich der Schnur, aber Vorsicht, ich bin selbst relativer Anfänger.
Es kann das Werfen erleichtern, wenn man die Rute um eine Klasse "überlädt", d.h. man wählt die Schnur eine Klasse höher als die Rute.
Die etwas schwerere Schnur zähmt die Rute ein wenig und erleichtert das Werfen.Es hat auch Vorteile bei beengten Verhältnissen (Tieflandflüsschen), da man mit wenig Schnur draussen schon etwas mehr Gewicht hat, plus, es erleichtert den Transport beschwerter Nymphen und kleiner Streamer (Barsch) enorm.
Mir jedenfalls hat das Überladen sehr geholfen, bzw. hilft mir sehr, aber das ist natürlich mein persönliches Empfinden.  
Viele Schnüre sind übrigens schon etwas schwerer als ihre Klasse, manchmal eine ganze Klasse oder mehr als angegeben, ebenso variiert
bei WF Schnüren das Taper stark. Vielleicht wäre daher grade bei der Schnurwahl ein Besuch im Fliegenfischerladen zwecks Beratung eine gute
Idee, aber Achtung, man kann viel Geld für eine Flugschnur ausgeben und grade als Anfänger und beim Üben sind sie leicht zu beschädigen.

Ein etwas perfider Tip zum werfen lernen: Wenn man als Anfänger allein auf weiter Flur ist und auch (noch) den Weg zum Wurfkurs scheut, dann
kann man versuchen, einen geeigneten Angelkumpel gleich mit anzufixen, so ist man schonmal zu zweit und kann gemeinsam die ersten Wurfversuche
machen, das erhöht die Motivation und hält den Frust in Grenzen. Und die gegenseitige Beobachtung hilft sehr. Bei mir hats funktioniert
Wir haben dann später aber auch noch einen Wurfkurs gemacht, und haben sehr profitiert, aber bis dahin hats auch viel Spass gemacht, oft landeten die
Fliegen sogar da wo sie sollten, und manchmal hing sogar ein Fischlein dran.
hg
Minimax


----------



## Colophonius (10. November 2018)

Danke für die weiteren Antworten! 



> Vielleicht wäre daher grade bei der Schnurwahl ein Besuch im Fliegenfischerladen zwecks Beratung eine gute
> Idee, aber Achtung, man kann viel Geld für eine Flugschnur ausgeben und grade als Anfänger und beim Üben sind sie leicht zu beschädigen.



Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu - sobald ich weiß, dass mir Fliegenfischen wirklich Spaß macht. Es ist aktuell ja eher die Planungsphase.



> Ein etwas perfider Tip zum werfen lernen: Wenn man als Anfänger allein auf weiter Flur ist und auch (noch) den Weg zum Wurfkurs scheut, dann
> kann man versuchen, einen geeigneten Angelkumpel gleich mit anzufixen, so ist man schonmal zu zweit und kann gemeinsam die ersten Wurfversuche
> machen, das erhöht die Motivation und hält den Frust in Grenzen. Und die gegenseitige Beobachtung hilft sehr. Bei mir hats funktioniert



Daran wird aktuell gearbeitet. 



> Gerade in extremeren Situationen merkt dann seine limtierten Möglichkeiten.
> 
> Aber diese Fehler abzutrainieren zu lassen ist mir mittlerweile zu viel Aufwand.
> 
> Bin deshalb auch wahrscheinlich immer nur Gelegenheitsfliegenfuchtler geblieben.



Die Gefahr scheint mir tatsächlich sehr real zu sein. Sofern sich mein Wohnort nicht stark ändert, wird es bei mir aber ohnehin eher aufs Sonntagsfliegenfischen statt aufs formvollendete Werfen und Präsentieren hinauslaufen. 




> Zu den Vorfächern noch; mit dem Pitzenbauerring kannst Du auch ein verjüngtes Vorfach lange fischen. Bei jedem Anknoten einer Fliege etc. gehen ja ein paar Zentimeter Vorfach verloren. Wenn jetzt so etwa ein Meter verbraucht ist, ganz einfach einen Pitzenbauerring dran und an diesem dann ein Meter monofile Schnur in entsprechender Stärke (schwächer als das jetzige Ende des Vorfachs) mit diesem Trick komme ich die Saison über mit 3-5 gezogenen,verjüngten Votfächern aus.



Das werde ich auf jeden Fall so übernehmen. Spart Material, Geld und Nerven. 



> Andal hat halt als Bayer, wie ich als Franke auch, eine etwas andere Art von Humor, manchmal etwas derb vielleicht, aber trotzdem Humor. Für mich ist z.B. klar, dass es außerhalb Frankens (ein kleines thüringisches Gebiet ausgenommen) keine geniessbaren Bratwürste gibt und ein eßbares Brot schon gleich gar nicht. Übrigens, ich habe Bekannte in Hiltrup, die kamen Anfangs auch nicht so ganz mit der " bayerisch/fränkischen Art" klar.



Danke für die Info. Muss ich mir zum Teilzeitketzer für die restliche Zeit wohl den -boardclown dazudenken. Erklärt einiges.


----------



## Andal (10. November 2018)

Colophonius schrieb:


> @Andal: Ich freue mich immer über Beiträge, die hilfreich sind und Themen voranbringen. Was dein Beitrag jedoch da soll, bleibt - leider nicht zum ersten Male - schleierhaft.


Weil ich deine Situation mehr als gut verstehe. Weil ich sie selber am eigenen Leib erfahren habe. So nach dem Motto, was soll mir schon Probleme machen!?

Fliegenfischen ist keine hohe Kunst, aber man muss es halt trotzdem lernen. Da kannst du noch so viel Erfahrung als Angler haben, es hat jede Menge Stolpersteine... dafür kann meine Art nix, es ist halt mal so. Du wirst sehen!


----------



## forellen-fangen (22. November 2018)

Ich mag auch nochmal meinen Senf dazugeben bzw. meine Erfahrungen mit dir teilen. 

Ich habe vor etwa 4 Jahren damit angefangen als wir das erste Mal an einen Forellensee mit eigener Fliegenfischerstrecke gefahren sind. Wir haben uns damals mit ca. 5 Leuten vorgenommen uns die Ausrüstung zu kaufen, einen Kurs zu belegen und es einfach mal zu probieren. Und so haben es immerhin 4 von 5 Leuten gemacht. Ich konnte mir damals als Schüler die vielen hundert € für die gute Ausrüstung und den Kurs nicht leisten. Ich habe mir Rute (6er), Rolle, Schnur und Kleinkram seperat für etwa 100€ zusammen gekauft. Noch schnell eine dicke geflochtene als Backup drauf gespult und dann ab in den Garten. 

Ich habe mithilfe von Youtube und Fisch&Fang DVD's das werfen irgendwie erlernt. Es gehörte schon etwas Geduld dazu aber ich habe es mit der Zeit gut hinbekommen und es reicht auch heute noch für meine Bedürfnisse. 

Ich denke es ist sehr wichtig dran zu bleiben und seine eigenen Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Fang lieber klein an und schau dann was zu dir passt und wohin du willst. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Auswahl der richtigen Fliegen viel wichtiger als der perfekte Wurf oder die schönsten Knoten. Aber das hängt natürlich ganz davon ab wo du angeln möchtest.


----------



## Wilder Zander (22. November 2018)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> für mich fängt 2019 gewissermaßen ein neuer Abschnitt an und ich hatte die Idee, das ganze damit zu verbinden, das Fliegenfischen zu erlernen. Ziel ist es, in den nächsten Jahren mal Touren an Bäche/Flüsse mit Forellen oder gar Äschen zu machen, im Urlaub eine Fliegenrute zur Verfügung zu haben und hier vor Ort ein wenig das Fischen zu üben, indem ich auf Barsch (und Hecht als Beifang) und evt. auf Weißfisch (oder was auch immer dort steigt) zu fischen und so präzise werfen zu lernen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wilder Zander (22. November 2018)

Dann sage mal Bescheid wenn du auf der Wiese bist dann komme ich zum zuschauen  Muß mir auch ein Platz zum üben suchen rote Testsschnurr im Schnee wäre nützlich...um die Streuung der Würfe zu erkennen


----------



## Thomas E. (23. November 2018)

forellen-fangende schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist die Auswahl der richtigen Fliegen viel wichtiger als der perfekte Wurf oder die schönsten Knoten.



Moin,

das wußte schon der bekannte Hotelier Charles C. Ritz aber besser.
"Das werferische Können hat einen 85%igen Anteil am Erfolg, die naturgetreue Nachahmung der Insekten ist nur mit 15% beteiligt."
(Erlebtes Fliegenfischen)

Das wird jeder erfahrene Fliegenfischer bestätigen können.


----------



## fishhawk (23. November 2018)

Hallo,



> und es reicht auch heute noch für meine Bedürfnisse.



Schön, wenn Du zufrieden bist. Ich dachte in jungen Jahren mal ähnlich. 

Als ich dann echte Fliegenfischer wie Robert Pfandl oder Wolfang Fabisch live am Wasser beobachtet habe, wurde mir schnell klar, wo es bei mir noch hapert. Die konnten an Stellen ihre Fliegen/Nymphen noch sauber präsentieren, die ich für nicht befischbar eingestuft hätte. 

Ich habe zwar schon viele schöne Fische mit der Fliege gefangen, aber wohl auch ziemlich viele Chancen verpasst, weil ich mein Gerät eben nur leidlich gut beherrsche. Ohne fremde Hilfe wird es sicher deutlich schwerer ein echter Fliegenfischer zu werden. Ich hab das nicht geschafft.



> Meiner Meinung nach ist die Auswahl der richtigen Fliegen viel wichtiger als der perfekte Wurf oder die schönsten Knoten.



Ja, es gibt manchmal solche Tage, da muss man wirklich ganz exakt ein Fliegenmuster treffen um Erfolg zu haben. Egal ob das nun eine naturgetreuen Nachahmung ist oder nur ein bestimmter Schlüsselreiz.

Wenn man dieses Muster aber eben nicht so zum Fisch bringt, dass er es auch arglos nimmt, nützt auch die beste Fliege  nichts.

Je verwachsener die Ufer, je mehr unterschiedliche Strömungen, Wirbel und Hindernisse im Wasser, desto wichtiger wird m.E. das werferische Können und die Präsentation. Reines Distanzwerfen macht noch keinen Fliegenfischer aus.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. November 2018)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Je verwachsener die Ufer, je mehr unterschiedliche Strömungen, Wirbel und Hindernisse im Wasser, desto wichtiger wird m.E. das werferische Können und die Präsentation. Reines Distanzwerfen macht noch keinen Fliegenfischer aus.



Servus,
jup genau so sieht's aus. Und genau aus diesem Grund sind die meisten Wurfkurse ziemlich für die Hasen. Es ist einfach nicht möglich einer ganzen Gruppe von Leuten an ein oder zwei Nachmittagen sämtliche (Trick-) würfe beizubringen. Meist beschränkt sich das Erlernen auf Basistechniken wie Überkopfwurf, Rollwurf, den einfachen Zug und vllt. bekommt man auch noch den Doppelzug mal gezeigt. Was da hängen bleibt ist individuell unterschiedlich, aber definitiv viel zuwenig um an den verschiedensten Gewässern dauerhaft Erfolg, und damit Spass und Motivation haben zu können. 
Es ist wie bei den meisten Sachen im Leben, die Übung macht den Meister. Das Werfen ist wichtig, das Lesen des Gewässers ist aber mindestens genauso wichtig. Auch die Strategie beim Annähern an schwierige Stellen wie z.B. Waten oder nicht waten, wegen ungünstigem Strömungsverlauf vllt. doch lieber mal einen Rückhandwurf riskieren um 1 Meter mehr saubere Deaddrift zu erreichen usw.usw.
Ich will damit nur mal erwähnen, daß ein Wurfkurs im allerbesten Fall einen "routinierteren" Einstieg im Umgang mit ungewohntem Gerät ermöglicht, aber mehr auch nicht...
Im weiteren Verlauf heisst es dann einfach üben, üben, üben. Wenns Spass macht tut man sich dann nicht schwer auch Feinheiten wie z.B. die versch. Trickwürfe zu erlernen.


----------



## Minimax (29. November 2018)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Als ich dann echte Fliegenfischer wie Robert Pfandl oder Wolfang Fabisch live am Wasser beobachtet habe (...)
> Ohne fremde Hilfe wird es sicher deutlich schwerer ein echter Fliegenfischer zu werden. (...)



Mal so halb im Scherz gefragt: ab wann wäre man denn ein "echter" Fliegenfischer, bzw. woran erkennt man den falschen bzw. unechten?


----------



## ralle (29. November 2018)

Frag mal Elmar - der kann es vieleicht sagen


----------



## Thomas E. (29. November 2018)

-------


----------



## Thomas E. (29. November 2018)

-----


----------



## Thomas E. (29. November 2018)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Und genau aus diesem Grund sind die meisten Wurfkurse ziemlich für die Hasen. Es ist einfach nicht möglich einer ganzen Gruppe von Leuten an ein oder zwei Nachmittagen sämtliche (Trick-) würfe beizubringen. Meist beschränkt sich das Erlernen auf Basistechniken wie Überkopfwurf, Rollwurf, den einfachen Zug und vllt. bekommt man auch noch den Doppelzug mal gezeigt.
> 
> Ich will damit nur mal erwähnen, daß ein Wurfkurs im allerbesten Fall einen "routinierteren" Einstieg im Umgang mit ungewohntem Gerät ermöglicht, aber mehr auch nicht...
> 
> Wenns Spass macht tut man sich dann nicht schwer auch Feinheiten wie z.B. die versch. Trickwürfe zu erlernen.




Hallo,

Du hast scheinbar ganz falsche Vorstellungen über verfügbare Schulungen für FF.
Hier hat ein Einsteiger gefragt.

Für Beginner muß doch erstmal eine Basis geschaffen werden, z.B. in einem Anfängerkurs !
Von einer "ganzen Gruppe" sollte keine Rede sein, mit bis max. 4 Teilnehmern funktioniert es aber erfolgreich.

Überkopf- Wurf, Arbeitswinkelverlagerung, Rollwurf, die Arbeit der Schnurhand etc. gehören dazu.

Es gibt aber auch Fortgeschrittene-/ Trickwurf- Kurse...die kommen (wenn überhaupt gewünscht) dann viel viel später einmal.
Denn auch Spezialwürfe lernt man viel leichter und schneller unter fundierter Anleitung am Wasser.

Richtiges Fliegenfischen- Werfen lernt man in Schritten...in einem Crashkurs geht es nicht !


----------



## Lajos1 (29. November 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Mal so halb im Scherz gefragt: ab wann wäre man denn ein "echter" Fliegenfischer, bzw. woran erkennt man den falschen bzw. unechten?



Hallo,

ich glaube fishhawk meint hier den als echten Fliegenfischer, der eben nicht nur gut werfen, sondern auch gut fischen kann. Ich selbst habe schon manche Fliegenfischer gesehen, welche wirklich sehr gut (stilistisch) werfen konnten - aber beim Fischen haperte es eben. Vor allem, sobald das Gewässer etwas komplizierter wurde.
Der erwähnte Robert Pfandl war ja wirklich ein Urgestein der deutschen Fliegenfischerszene, fischte auch schon in den 1960ern auf Karpfen mit der Fliege. Ich kannte ihn persönlich gut und war auch ein paar mal mit ihm fischen. Sein Sohn, der Walter, zählte etliche Jahre zu den besten Werfern der Welt (24 Weltmeistertitel), aber am Wasser, beim praktischen Fischen konnte er seinem Vater nicht das Wasser reichen. Ich kann mich noch gut an einem Spruch vom Robert erinnern: "weisst Du, wie Du wirfst ist nicht so wichtig, Du musst nur da hintreffen, wo Du auch hintreffen willst".

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (30. November 2018)

Hallo,

aus meiner Sicht gehört zu einem "echten" Fliegenfischer eben das Gesamtpaket aus Werfen, Präsentieren, Köderwahl, Fischbehandlung, Grundeinstellung , Leidenschaft und Hingabe.

Ich bin ein Angler geblieben, der halt ab und zu mal mit Fliegengerät ein paar Fische fängt. Wobei das letzte Mal mittlerweile auch schon paar Jahre her ist.

Werfen und Angeln sind tatsächlich zwei paar Stiefel, wie man bei einigen Castern beobachten kann.

Ich war vor vielen Jahren mal am Ishkheenickh River ohne Erfolg auf Steelhead unterwegs. Später habe ich mit nen einheimischen Angler darüber gesprochen. Der meinte "Mach dir nichts draus, der Rajeff hat damals auch nichts erwischt, obwohl sein Guide gefangen hat. Man muss dort halt genau wissen, wie es geht. ".

Steve Rajeff dürfte wohl die Casting Legende schlechthin sein und auch ein guter Angler.  Ob er aber auch als Fliegenfischerlegende gilt ???


----------



## Minimax (30. November 2018)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Angler geblieben, der halt ab und zu mal mit Fliegengerät ein paar Fische fängt.



hahaha, na, immer wenn Du das tust, dann bist Du doch ein "echter" Fliegenfischer , sonst wären wir ja gleich wieder bei olle Halford und dem ganzen hin und her.


----------



## Thomas E. (30. November 2018)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Steve Rajeff dürfte wohl die Casting Legende schlechthin sein und auch ein guter Angler.  Ob er aber auch als Fliegenfischerlegende gilt ???



R.M. (Austria) sagte mir mal, er hat mit Ihm gefischt..."guter Werfer, aber miserabler Fischer."

Also eher nicht.

Aber ein top rod designer !


----------



## torstenhtr (30. November 2018)

> R.M. (Austria) sagte mir mal, er hat mit Ihm gefischt..."guter Werfer, aber miserabler Fischer."
> Also eher nicht.

So wie ich das schon mal nachlesen konnte, hatte Moser auch zu Anderen steile Thesen. Sorry, aber Rajeff war mehrere Jahre auch Guide in Alaska. Daher schätze ich den Wahrheitsgehalt als sehr gering ein.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. November 2018)

Hallo,

Steve Rajeff ist sicher ein hervorragender Werfer und das schon seit vielen Jahrzehnten. Aber super Wefer müssen nicht unbedingt auch super Fischer sein.
Ich erinnere mich an eine Aussage vom Neger-Hans (Gebetsroither) über Lee Wulff, welcher ja auch ein Begriff sein dürfte: "der Lee ist ein begnadeter Werfer und die Joan (Ehefrau) nun, die kann wirklich gut fischen".

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## torstenhtr (30. November 2018)

Diese Aussage macht noch weniger Sinn, da gerade Joan Wulff sehr erfolgreich im Casting war.
Ich denke es werden gerne solche Mythen gestreut und gerade wenn es um das Business geht gibt es insb. im Bereich des Fliegenfischens Neid und Missgunst.
Wie kann man im übrigen ohne definierten Maßstab bewerten, ob jemand ein guter oder schlechter Angler ist - bestenfalls indem man Angelwettkämpfe durchführt.


----------



## fishhawk (30. November 2018)

Hallo,

ich kenne nach meiner Definition "gute" und "schlechte" Angler, auch erfolgreiche und weniger erfolgreiche. Und das ist aus meiner Sicht nicht immer deckungsgleich.

Hat halt jeder so seine eigene Sichtweise. Deshalb würde ich mich selber auch nicht als "echten" Fliegenfischer bezeichnen wollen. Da fehlt aus meiner Sicht so einiges an Leidenschaft, Hingabe und Gerätebeherrschung in schwierigen Situationen.

Wenn ich das von Grund auf richtig, mit entsprechender Anleitung und ggf. Schritt für Schritt, gelernt hätte, sähe es vielleicht anders aus.

Ich hatte aber weder einen Wurfkurs noch jemand, der mich beim Fischen etwas angeleitet hätte.

Gab es zu der Zeit eben nur selten und auch nicht für normale Geldbeutel erschwinglich.

Heutzutage sollte das anders sein. Deutlich mehr Angebot und auch für die meisten Anfänger sicher innerhalb des finanziellen Rahmens.

Wenn der Moser den Rajeff schon als miserabel bezeichnet, bin ich froh, dass der mich noch nicht gesehen hat.

Allerdings gebe ich auf solche Aussagen auch nicht viel.



> Diese Aussage macht noch weniger Sinn, da gerade Joan Wulff sehr erfolgreich im Casting war.



Verstehe ich nicht. Es kann doch durchaus Leute geben, die beides können, während andere eben eher bei einer Sache gut sind und bei anderen weniger.


----------



## Lajos1 (30. November 2018)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Diese Aussage macht noch weniger Sinn, da gerade Joan Wulff sehr erfolgreich im Casting war.
> Ich denke es werden gerne solche Mythen gestreut und gerade wenn es um das Business geht gibt es insb. im Bereich des Fliegenfischens Neid und Missgunst.
> Wie kann man im übrigen ohne definierten Maßstab bewerten, ob jemand ein guter oder schlechter Angler ist - bestenfalls indem man Angelwettkämpfe durchführt.



Hallo.

nun, das Eine schließt das Andere ja nicht aus. Es gibt es halt auch, dass ein hervorragender Werfer durchaus ein hervorragender Fischer sein kann, aber eben nicht zwangsläufig sein muss und da meinte halt der Gebetsroither, dass die Joan deutlich besser fischen konnte als der Lee, obwohl der weitaus bekannter war als seine Frau.
Bei den Pfandls war es ja so, dass der Walter eben damals einer der besten Werfer der Welt war, sein Vater, der Robert konnte da natürlich nicht annähernd mithalten. Aber beim praktischen Fiegenfischen war der Walter seinem Vater genauso unterlegen wie es umgekehrt beim Casting gewesen wäre.
Um einen Fliegenfischer bewerten zu können, nun, da brauche ich nur eine halbe Stunde zusehen und ich mache das nicht allein am Fangerfolg fest.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (30. November 2018)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Um einen Fliegenfischer bewerten zu können, nun, da brauche ich nur eine halbe Stunde zusehen und ich mache das nicht allein am Fangerfolg fest.


Das geht doch da schon los, wann, wo, wie und ob er überhaupt watet!


----------



## Lajos1 (30. November 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> Das geht doch da schon los, wann, wo, wie und ob er überhaupt watet!



Hallo,

richtig, durch die, in den letzten Jahrzehnten erfolgte Wathosen-Inflation wird doch meist erstmal "reingerannt", bevor man sich das Gewässer etwas anschaut.
Ich habe nichts gegen Wathosen (habe selbst eine, die ich aber ganz selten nutze, da ich in den meisten Fällen mit Watstiefeln oder sogar mit normalen Gummistiefeln zurechtkomme), es gibt Gewässer, da sind sie ein großer Vorteil, aber noch mehr Gewässer gibt es, da braucht man sie einfach nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (30. November 2018)

Ja  und wenn man so eine Buxe sein Eigen nennt, dann muss man ja reinrennen, oder!?


----------



## Minimax (30. November 2018)

Ich bin so ein nichtwatender Wathoseneigner- bei meinen Salmostrecken ist waten sogar verboten- wobei es genügend Schlupflöcher und Hintertürchen gäbe.
Was aber nun zunächst mal albern klingt, hat doch mein Angeln wirklich bereichert. Ohne tatsächlich zu waten, kann ich nun am schlammigen Ufer entlang, mit
den griffigen Watschuhen viel besser und vor allem sicherer als mit Gummistiefel über/auf tückischen Steinpackungen entlang, indianermäßig in die Hocke oder Kniee
gehen, ohne mir einen nassen Hintern einzuhandeln, die Böschung mit unübersichtlichem Grass und Überspülungen ohne unliebsame Überraschungen nutzen, und natürlich
problemlos durch hohes Gestrüpp und Nesseln und zwar sicher vor Tau, Regen und vor allem unseren lieben Kumpels, den Zecken. An diesen ganzen Driss brauch ich keinen Gedanken mehr zu verschwenden und kann mich viel besser auf die Fische und das ANgeln konzentrieren (und das ist auch bitter nötig..)
Kurz gesagt: Die Wathose plus Schuhe haben meine Bewegungsfreiheit, Geländegängigkeit und somit meinen Aktionsradius am Wasser ggü. selbst Überkniegummistiefeln
a la Wilson deutlich verbessert. Ohne also die Bux im eigentlich gedachten Sinn zu verwenden, ist sie doch ein sehr nützliches Ausrüstungsstück an meinen schmalen überwucherten Bächlein.


----------



## torstenhtr (30. November 2018)

Super, jetzt will man hier zwischen "echten" und "unechten" Fliegenfischern unterscheiden, gute von schlechten FF innerhalb einer halben Stunde erkennen und
natürlich einen Zusammenhang zu der Wathosenbenutzung herstellen. Selten so gelacht.



> Allerdings gebe ich auf solche Aussagen auch nicht viel.



Ich halte von Mythen, Sagen und Gerüchten überhaupt nichts, zumal es völlig unklar ist - ob diese überhaupt korrekt widergegeben wurden und ohnehin kaum beleg/beweisbar sein dürften.

Der Kommentar zur Familie Lee hat für mich nun gar nicht ins Bild gepasst, da ich das bisher genau umgekehrt wahrgenommen habe;
Lee ist als Fliegenfischer bekannt, Joan insbesondere als Fliegenwerferin (siehe auch [1], [2]).

Eigentlich ging es hier um Fragen zur Einsteigerausrüstung 

--

[1] https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee_Wulff
[2] https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joan_Wulff


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Dezember 2018)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Super, jetzt will man hier zwischen "echten" und "unechten" Fliegenfischern unterscheiden, gute von schlechten FF innerhalb einer halben Stunde erkennen und
> natürlich einen Zusammenhang zu der Wathosenbenutzung herstellen. Selten so gelacht.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

na ja, der Gebetsroihter war da halt in Bezug auf die Wulffs anderer Meinung, er hielt die Joan für die bessere Fischerin, und der hatte halt wirklich viel Ahnung vom Fliegenfischen. 
Aber eins ist richtig, es ging um Einsteigeraurüstung.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (1. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,



> Aber eins ist richtig, es ging um Einsteigeraurüstung.



Und im Nachgang darum, was sinnvoller ist:

a) Sich ne beliebige Einsteigerausrüstung zu kaufen, dann autodidaktisch damit erst auf der Wiese und dann am Wasser zu üben um festzustellen, ob einem das Fliegenfischen an sich und das gekaufte Gerät überhaupt liegt.

b) Sich erstmal von einem Instructor oder erfahrenen Kollegen mit Leihgerät anleiten zu lassen, um sich dann nach entsprechender Beratung ein Set-Up zu kaufen, dass auch zur individuellen Person passt.

Da scheiden sich halt die Geister.



> Selten so gelacht.



Prima, denn das Board hier soll ja einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert bieten.

Den Begriff "unecht" verwendet allerdings außer dir hier niemand.


----------



## torstenhtr (1. Dezember 2018)

> Den Begriff "unecht" verwendet allerdings außer dir hier niemand.

Bezog sich nur auf deine Bemerkung "echter" Fliegenfischer. Meiner Meinung nach ist jemand, der mit der Fliege fischt - und entsprechendes Gerät nutzt - ein Fliegenfischer, Punkt. Differenzierungen an der Stelle empfinde ich nicht als zielführend.

Was Punkte a) und b) betrifft, ist b) effektiver, Selbststudium ist immer der aufwendigere Weg.

Allerdings muss ich dazu schreiben, dass ich mir das Fliegenwerfen selbst beigebracht habe - dazu muss man Bücher lesen, Videos schauen usw., das Risiko Fehler dabei einzubauen ist jedoch hoch und würde ich daher nicht empfehlen. Wenn man Pech hat, kauft man eine Kombination, die gar nicht zusammen passt.

Sehr gut ist ein Club von Gleichgesinnten geeignet, um sich zu verbessern. Ich finde auch Werfertreffen sehr schön; Thomas organisiert ja in Hamburg ein sehr gutes Event - hoffe nächstes Jahr wieder Zeit zu finden. Dort kann man auch verschiedenes Gerät ausprobieren.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,



> Meiner Meinung nach ist jemand, der mit der Fliege fischt - *und entsprechendes Gerät nutzt* - ein Fliegenfischer



So sehen das auch die meisten Fangbestimmungen, denn laut Duden müsste man dazu nicht mal spezielle Geräte nutzen.

Außer der Kategorisierung  scheinen wir ziemlich gleicher Meinung zu sein.

Punkt a) könnte m.E. manchmal zwar funktionieren, aber das Risiko dürfte ungleich höher sein als bei Punkt b) .

Ich denke, es gibt mehr Autodidakten, die glauben, ein Kurs wäre für sie  besser gewesen, als Kursteilnehmer, die den als Verschwendung von Zeit und Geld einstufen.


----------



## Colophonius (10. Dezember 2018)

> Eigentlich ging es hier um Fragen zur Einsteigerausrüstung



Danke.  

Ich habe in letzter Zeit wenig reingeschaut und muss doch ein wenig staunen. Ich möchte hier auch kurz betonen, dass es mir nicht um die perfekte Kunst des Fliegenfischens sondern nur um den Einstieg geht. Meine Spinnruten werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht verstauben lassen. Im übrigen glaube ich auch sehr gerne, dass es viele Trick- und Spezialwürfe gibt, die das Fischen enorm erweitern - das ist aber kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal des Fliegenfischens. Wer geschickt einen Spinnköder unter einen überhängenden Ast werfen oder - wenn er sehr flach hängt - gar fletschen kann, ohne dabei Gefahr zu laufen, im Ast selbst zu hängen, verdient meinen Respekt. Ich selbst kann das nur bedingt (ersteres ganz passabel, zweiteres gar nicht), fange dennoch genug Fische um mit mir und meiner Umwelt im Reinen zu sein. 

Zum Thema:

Ich habe mich schlussendlich dazu entschieden, beim lokalen Händler vorbeizuschauen, der aktuell mit einer großen Rabattaktion die Weihnachtszeit einläutet. Dort war die Auswahl zwar echt bescheiden und die Beratung nur höchstens passabel (ich bin froh, mich ordentlich informiert zu haben), aber sehr nett, aber ich konnte die Ruten selbst in der Hand halten und mich dann für ein entsprechendes Exemplar ( Klasse 6) entscheiden. Mit Rolle, Schnur, Backing und Vorfächern bin ich dann auch bei den angepeilten 200€ gelandet, zumindest wenn ich den Rabat einrechne. Ich bin gespannt, wie das Üben wird. Danach entscheide ich mich für oder gegen einen Kurs. 

In dem Sinne wünsche ich allen einen besinnlichen Advent und weniger Streit um sinnlose Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2018)

Colophonius schrieb:


> ....Ich bin gespannt, wie das Üben wird....
> In dem Sinne wünsche ich allen einen besinnlichen Advent und weniger Streit um sinnlose Kleinigkeiten.



Na dann Ende gut, Alles gut- herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Fliegenkombi und iel Spass beim Fuchteln,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

na dann, viel Glück und Erfolg.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (11. Dezember 2018)

Minimax schrieb:


> Na dann Ende gut, Alles gut- herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Fliegenkombi und iel Spass beim Fuchteln,
> hg
> Minimax



Dito 

Ein paar Meter Schnur gestreckt auf die Wiese zu legen kriegst du sicher alleine hin.

Wenn es dann wirklich ans Fischen geht, wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn dich jemand beobachtet, der ne gewisse Ahnung von der Materie hat.
Der kann dir dann auch raten, ob du ggf. besser nen Kurs machen solltest.

Alleine merkt man meist nicht oder zu spät, welche Fehler man macht.


----------



## Wilder Zander (15. Dezember 2018)

Meine ersten Sachen sind heute gekommen eigentlich sollte es nur die Schnur sein das andere haben die so dabei gelegt muss mich nur schlau machen was und wofür die Teile sind .Vielleicht kann das jemand in kurzen Worten hier schreiben


----------



## Wilder Zander (15. Dezember 2018)

Das sind die Teile


----------



## Minimax (15. Dezember 2018)

Wilder Zander schrieb:


> Meine ersten Sachen sind heute gekommen eigentlich sollte es nur die Schnur sein das andere haben die so dabei gelegt muss mich nur schlau machen was und wofür die Teile sind .Vielleicht kann das jemand in kurzen Worten hier schreiben



Da waren die aber spendabel. Ich versuch mal die Sachen zu identifizieren, ist aber nicht einfach auf dem Bild, also ohne Gewähr:

Oben, von Links:
-Backing, eine dicke geflochtene Schnur die zwischen Rolle und Fliegenschnur kommt, um diese zu unterfüttern, die Spule zu füllen und ggf. die Flugschnur zu verlängern.
Verbindung zur Flugschnur wird mit dem Albright Knot gebildet, zur Rolle mit Arbor Knot.
-Fliegenschnur. Wenn WF beim Montieren bitte auf die Richtige Seite achten.

Mitte von Links:
-Spule mit Tippetmaterial. Monoschnur, die zwischen Vorfach und Fliege geknotet wird, um beim Fliegenwechsel nicht immer das Vorfach zu beschneiden. 5x dürfte um 0,15 liegen, Standard mit der Tendenz zu fein (für 4-5er AFTMA)
-Loop. Eine Geflechtschlaufe die fest auf das Ende der Flugschnur gepfriemelt wird, und dazu dient das Vorfach daran zu befestigen. Es gibt im Netz viele Anleitungen dazu.
-Offenbar ein Vorfach? Wenn Du es entrollst wirst du sehen, dass es vorne dünner ist als hinten. Vorne kommt fliege oder tippet dran, hinten machst Du eine Schlaufe (Perfection Loop ist empfehlenswert), die du in den an der Flugschnur sitzenden Loop schlaufst.

Unten von links:
-ein weiteres Vorfach?
-ein weiteres Vorfach?
-noch ein Loop?

hg
Minimax


----------



## Wilder Zander (15. Dezember 2018)

Ja Danke das bringt mich ein wenig weiter nun warte ich aif die neue Rolle.Stimmt auf der kleinen Spule wo 5x steht die ist für1,5 kg


----------



## Wilder Zander (20. Dezember 2018)

Nun ist die Rolle  auch angekommen  aus Alu gefertig .Ich denke für den Einstieg  sollte die doch gehen .Keine  Ahnung  was  nun DF7/8 im Unterschied  zu DF5/6 ausmacht wenn damit  die Ruten Länge gemeint  ist.Meine Rute  ist 3m.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Dezember 2018)

Wilder Zander schrieb:


> Nun ist die Rolle  auch angekommen  aus Alu gefertig .Ich denke für den Einstieg  sollte die doch gehen .Keine  Ahnung  was  nun DF7/8 im Unterschied  zu DF5/6 ausmacht wenn damit  die Ruten Länge gemeint  ist.Meine Rute  ist 3m.



Hallo,

DF sagt mir jetzt nichts. Ich kenne WF und DT, 7/8 bezieht sich auf die, zu dieser Rolle geeigneten Schnüre und wäre für Hecht passend. Für Forellem klar überdimensioniert. 5/6 passt schon mal für Forellen und Co. Eine 3 Meter Rute, na, Du machst es Dir aber nicht leicht oder willst Du die old english school fischen? Wer hat Dir zu einer 3 Meter Rute geraten? Ich nehme schon mal an, dass es eine Einhand ist.
Die Bezeichnungen 7/8 bzw 5/6 haben mit der Rutenlänge nichts zu tun, welche Schnurempfehlung ist denn auf deiner Rute angegeben?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Wilder Zander (20. Dezember 2018)

Die Rute habe ich mir vor 30 Jahren in Florida gekauft und nie als Fliegenrute genutzt nun habe ich sie zur Zeit am Ferienheim  da ich dort direkt an einem See bin keine 10m und richtig Platz zum üben habe und auch fischen kann .Und genügend Zeit zum üben ist als Rentner auch .


----------



## Wilder Zander (21. Dezember 2018)

Das erste Päckchen mit Fliegen ist auch gekommen 10 Stück zum üben


----------



## vonda1909 (4. April 2019)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Danke für die weiteren Links und Tipps!
> Und waren deine ersten Versuche erfolgreich?
> 
> Preislich liegt das von Lajos vorgeschlagene Set am äußeren Rand meiner Budget-Vorstellungen. Es scheint sehr  dem Orvis-Set von Global-Fishing zu ähneln. Kann mir jemand denUnterschied zum Crosswater-Set erklären?
> ...


----------



## Colophonius (5. August 2019)

Mal ein kleines Update meinerseits, da ich doch erst heute den ersten richtigen Versuch mit der Rute unternommen habe. Das Wetter hatte sich gegenüber der Windstille von gestern doch massiv verschlechtert - Windstärke 3, in Böen 5. Am Wasser angekommen musste ich dann auch feststellen, dass der Seitenwind mich völlig aus den Konzept brachte. Ich habe den Versuch fast direkt wieder beendet und innerlich den Trottel und Masochisten, der diese unheimlich komplizierte und überhaupt nicht elegante Angelart erfunden hatte! 

Ich habe mich dann aber doch zusammengerissen und laut fluchend eine andere Stelle gesucht, bei der ich Rückenwind hatte. Ich habe mich dann erst mal vorsichtig mit Rollwürfen herangetastet. Die ersten Bisse von Rotaugen habe ich promt verpasst, aber kurze Zeit später hatte ich meinen ersten (sehr kleinen) Döbel auf Trockenfliege überlistet! Aller Ärger war vergessen, das macht ja doch irgendwie Spaß. Leider gingen meine Fliegen recht schnell unter, was wohl daran lag, dass ich weder Fliege noch Schnur gefettet habe (und auch kein Fett besaß, was als nächstes geändert wird). Daher habe ich dann auf Nymphe gewechselt und mich langsam ans richtige Werfen herangetastet. Mit dem richtigen Winkel ging es dann einigermaßen und ich habe auch ein ganz ordentliches Rotauge von über 20cm erwischt, was im Drill von einem Hecht attackiert, aber verfehlt wurde. Das Bild, wie mir ein Rotauge den Schweiß auf die Stirn treibt, weil ich mit der Drillmethode völlig überfordert war, und dann auch noch ein Hecht aus dem Kraut schießt, muss herrlich gewesen sein. 

Frisch motiviert habe ich mich dann daran getraut, dem blöden Seitenwind zu trotzen. Da ich die Rute mit links halte und er von links kam, habe ich dann quasi „über die Schulter“ gewedelt. Das hat sogar erstaunlich gut geklappt. Zwar ist die Präsentation noch völliger Müll, ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich im Stillwasser bei der Nymphe Bisse vernünftig erkenne, meine Würfe sind vielleicht zehn bis maximal fünfzehn Meter weit und das Zielen ist auch noch nichts, aber es wurde immer besser. Sobald das Fett da ist, wird weiter geübt! Ich freue mich schon auf windstille Sommerabende und steigende Weißfische. Fürs erste Mal bin ich insgesamt sehr zufrieden. Ich hatte am Ende auch nur einen Luftknoten in der Schnur, was ich auch nicht so schlimm fand. K


----------



## Lajos1 (5. August 2019)

Hallo Colophonius,

Glückwunsch zu den ersten Erfolgen. Mit Wind, vor allem Böen haben auch alte Hasen Probleme. Mir ist Windstille bis sehr schwacher Wind am liebsten, leichter Rückenwind geht auch noch. Nymphe im Stillwasser: wichtig ist, dass die Schnur, einschließlich Vorfach, gestreckt ist. Am besten nach dem Wurf ganz leicht und langsam, aber wirklich langsam, auch mit Pausen einholen. Hilfreich ist auch noch eine farbige Verbindung von Hauptschnur zum Vorfach oder, wenns einen nicht stört eine Sichthilfe anbringen und eine schnelle Reaktion ist wichtig, also konzentriert angeln. Zum Fett noch: im Notfall gehts old-english, Zeigefinger an den Nasenflügeln reiben (ist die fetteste Stelle am Körper) und dann auf der Fiege verreiben, ist aber ein Notbehelf. Zu Trocken und Nymphe noch: das Trockenfliegenfischen ist die schönste Art, mit der Nymphe ist die ertragreichste.

Petr Heil

Lajos


----------



## Colophonius (5. August 2019)

Danke für die Antwort! Das mit dem Strecken muss ich definitiv noch üben. Die Führung der Nymphe habe ich ähnlich gemacht, im Prinzip Faulenzen in Zeitlupe. Absinken lassen bis x (am Grund ist da viel Kraut, da sollte der Köder nicht landen) und dann eben so ein 10-15cm, langsames Zupfen. Wird sicher einige Zeit dauern, bis ich da nen guts Gefühl für Köderposition und Führung bekomme. Ich freue mich aber darauf, die Nymphe mal an anderen Gewässern mit der Strömung durch Rinnen treiben zu lassen. Danke auch für den "Naturfett"-Tipp. Werde ich im Hinterkopf behalten, hoffe aber, dass ich mit den gekauften Mitteln dann Erfolg habe. Gibt es da bei der Anwendung Tricks? Für die Schnur wollte ich das Fett einfach in den Filz-Bereich meines Vorfachglätter- und -reinigers (hat das Ding nen Namen?) schmieren und dann die Schnur durchziehen. Wie mache ich das am besten bei der Fliege?


----------



## Lajos1 (6. August 2019)

Hallo Colophonius,

Die Schnur fetten mache ich nie, die wird lediglich so 2-3 mal im Jahr mit einem Pflegemittel behandelt. Das Fetten vom Vorfach habe ich auch nur teilweise in den Anfangsjahren gemacht, ist m.E. überflüssig. Der letzte Meter wurde eh nie gefettet, denn da ist es besser, wenn das Vorfach einsinkt und so nicht so sichtbar ist, wie wenn es auf dem Wasser schwimmt. Schwimmmittel für die Fliege gibt es ja etliche. Da ist aber kein Wundermittel dabei, alle erfüllen ihren Zweck von gut bis befriedigend. Eigentlich ist es fast egal, was man da nimmt. Manche schwören auf Entenbürzelfett, ist auch nicht schlecht, mir war es allerdings irgendwie zu fettig (an den Fingern). Bei den meisten nimmt man einen Tropfen entweder zwischen Zeigefinger und Daumen, oder auch direkt auf die Fliege und reibt es ein. Manche habe aber eine lange Einwirkzeit. Hatte mal eins, da musste man die Fliegen am Vortag schon präparieren, zwecks besserer Enfaltung des Mittels. War nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht überragend. Wenn die Fliege nass ist helfen ein paar Luftwürfe (zum trocknen) oder eben auch ein Amadou-Schwamm, der zieht gut die Feuchtigkeit aus der Fliege, kostet allerdings so um 25 Euro.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (6. August 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Das Fetten vom Vorfach habe ich auch nur teilweise in den Anfangsjahren gemacht, ist m.E. überflüssig.
> Lajos


Nicht dein Ernst oder ? Vorfach einfetten ist wohl der *fetteste * Fehler den man nur machen kann. Am Fett lagern sich kleine Luftperlen an, die das Vorfach so richtig schön sichtbar machen.
Und das von dir äußerst erfahrenem Fliegenwedler .


----------



## Lajos1 (7. August 2019)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst oder ? Vorfach einfetten ist wohl der *fetteste * Fehler den man nur machen kann. Am Fett lagern sich kleine Luftperlen an, die das Vorfach so richtig schön sichtbar machen.
> Und das von dir äußerst erfahrenem Fliegenwedler .



Hallo

nicht gelesen, was ich schrieb: " auch nur teilweise in den Anfangsjahren und ohne den ersten Meter". Meine Anfangsjahre lagen Anfang der 1960er und ob Du es glaubst oder nicht, dies wurde damals sogar in der Fachliteratur empfohlen, eben ohne den ersten Meter. Was Du schreibst wurde mir selber schnell klar aber was glaubst Du denn, was ein Anfänger, der (damals) so gut wie niemanden fragen konnte (Fliegenfischer waren da sehr, sehr rar) macht? Er hält sich erstmal an die Fachliteratur. 


Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## oberfranke (7. August 2019)

@Lajos1
Ich habe mit der Fliege Anfang der achtziger Jahre angefangen, da wurde das fetten des Vorfachs- bis auf das vordere Drittel- auch noch beschrieben.
Als "Geheimtipp" galt Trockenfliegen mit Haarspray  ( Drei Wetter Taft) zu inprägnieren. Diese Tipps sind alle in der Vergessenheit gelandet.
Was geblieben ist, ist das Nasenfett funxt einfach und man hat es immer dabei. Ist nicht nur beim Fliegenfischen hilfreich.

So am Rande, ich verwende auch noch eine alte, sehr alte Shakespeare Rolle aus Alu. Preis - unterster Taschengeldbereich. Man kann an dem Teil nur Ratsche an oder aus einstellen, Bremse hat sie keine.  
Mir passt sie vom Gewicht her, gebremst wird mit dem Finger und fertig.


----------



## Lajos1 (7. August 2019)

oberfranke schrieb:


> So am Rande, ich verwende auch noch eine alte, sehr alte Shakespeare Rolle aus Alu. Preis - unterster Taschengeldbereich. Man kann an dem Teil nur Ratsche an oder aus einstellen, Bremse hat sie keine.
> Mir passt sie vom Gewicht her, gebremst wird mit dem Finger und fertig.




Hallo,

für unsere Forellen reicht das ja auch voll aus. Die Ratsche, dass die Spule beim Abziehen von Schnur nicht überläuft. Das genügt auch. Habe noch eine alte DAM, kostete einst auch nur ein paar Mark (ich glaube 15 oder so). Die ist genau so und mit der wurde ich auch mit 3 Kiloforellen fertig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (7. August 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> nicht gelesen, was ich schrieb: " auch nur teilweise in den Anfangsjahren und ohne den ersten Meter". Meine Anfangsjahre lagen Anfang der 1960er und ob Du es glaubst oder nicht, dies wurde damals sogar in der Fachliteratur empfohlen, eben ohne den ersten Meter. Was Du schreibst wurde mir selber schnell klar aber was glaubst Du denn, was ein Anfänger, der (damals) so gut wie niemanden fragen konnte (Fliegenfischer waren da sehr, sehr rar) macht? Er hält sich erstmal an die Fachliteratur.
> 
> ...


War absolut nicht böse gemeint Lajos, hatte extra ein Smilie angehängt auch wenn es wohl der falsche war.
Das sich hier sofort jeder auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, ist der Grund warum ich hier nichts mehr poste. So und nun verpiss ich mich auch wieder.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. August 2019)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> War absolut nicht böse gemeint Lajos, hatte extra ein Smilie angehängt auch wenn es wohl der falsche war.
> Das sich hier sofort jeder auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, ist der Grund warum ich hier nichts mehr poste. So und nun verpiss ich mich auch wieder.



Hallo,

ich komme mir nicht auf den Schlips getreten vor. Nachdem Du dies so ziemlich als schwersten Fehler, welchen man machen kann beschrieben hast, wollte ich nur klarstellen, dass dies früher eben empfohlen wurde. Aus dem entsprechenden Kapitel der "Bibel" der Angler damals "Die Angelfischerei (von Borne/Fliege) 11. Auflage von 1961: ...das Vorfachende darf keinesfalls mit Fett in Berührung kommen, da dieses ins Wasser eintauchen muss".
Ich wollte Colophonius, da er nach dem Fetten fragte nur darauf hinweisen, dass dies nicht nötig ist. Vielleicht hat er ja ein älteres Werk zur Hand gehabt, da er danach fragte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Colophonius (9. August 2019)

Es ist gut, dass ich mal gefragt habe. Ich hatte zum einen die trocknende Kraft der Leerwürfe unter- und die Bedeutung der Schnur überschätzt. Ich kannte das nur aus der Literatur zum Angeln mit der Segelpose. Gut, dass ich das gelassen habe. 

Am Montag geht es das erste Mal wohl „richtig“ los, an einem Fluss, an dem es Forellen gibt. Spinnrute wird zwar auch mitgenommen, falls alle Stricke reißen und die Peitsche mehr Frust als Spaß bringt. Ich würde natürlich liebend gerne was auf die Trockenfliege fangen, aber Nymphen werden wohl meistens das Mittel der Wahl sein. Dafür habe ich mich heute noch mal auf die Wiese gestellt, das Schießen der Leine und  den Tuck-Cast geübt und Bissanzeiger habe ich auch. Dazu habe ich "Aerial Mends" (keine Ahnung, wie man die hier nennt. Luftmendenden?) geübt und so nen "S-Wurf" um Furchen bei der stromab Drift zu vermeiden. Gibts noch was, was ich ganz dringend vorher üben sollte? Schaue ansonsten noch mal ein paar Videos zur Präsentation von Nymphen.

Edit: Ich habe übrigens meinen Kumpel gebeten, mal kurz ein Video von mir beim Werfen zu machen. Darauf habe ich gut sehen können, dass mein Rückschwung zu kurz ist (ich also zu früh nach vorne werfe. Könnte auch die teilweise entstehenden Knoten erklären). 

Petri
Colo


----------



## Lajos1 (9. August 2019)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Edit: Ich habe übrigens meinen Kumpel gebeten, mal kurz ein Video von mir beim Werfen zu machen. Darauf habe ich gut sehen können, dass mein Rückschwung zu kurz ist (ich also zu früh nach vorne werfe. Könnte auch die teilweise entstehenden Knoten erklären).
> 
> Petri
> Colo



Hallo,

ist normal bei Anfängern, man meint, man ist zu langsam, dabei hat man mehr Zeit bis zum Beginn des Vorschwungs, als man glaubt. Ganz einfach beim Werfen über die Schulter nach hinten schauen. Ist durchaus legitim und wird auch von alten Hasen ab und zu gemacht.
Dadurch bekommst Du ein besseres Gefühl für das Timing. Offensichtlich hast Du aber einen sanften Wurfstil, sonst hättest Du Dir schon in paar Fliegen abgeknallt.
Dann viel Glück am Montag.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Colophonius (9. August 2019)

Hallo Lajos,

ja, ich achte sehr darauf, kein Peitschen zu erzeugen. Habe heute mal auf den Wiese ohne Köder geschaut, wieviel Wucht ich eigentlich nutzen kann und was man alles falsch machen kann - wohlgemerkt ohne Haken! Ich vermute, dass ich insgesamt schon etwas mehr Wucht nutzen könnte, ich denke, damit hole ich etwa 1-2 Meter mehr zur Zeit raus, aber laufe dafür Gefahr, dass es knallt - zumindest beim jetzigen Timing. Ich denke, dass der Doppelzug mir da aber auch helfen wird. Von dem lasse ich aber erstmal die Finger, bis ich mit meiner Technik zufrieden bin. 
Nächstes Mal nehme ich mir 'ne Kamera mit zum Üben und schaue direkt vor Ort, ob und wie sich das verhält. Es ist aber wirklich ein schönes Gefühl von  „juhu,die Fliege ist wenigstens ein wenig vor mir gelandet" über „immerhin ist die Schnur gerade" und  „Yeah, die Leine schießt schön durch meine Finger" bis -ganz neu heute-  „Ich habe das Ziel genau getroffen!“ sich hochzuarbeiten. Wenn es so weiter geht, werde ich mir zu Weihnachten wohl entweder eine super leichte Kombination oder eine Pietsche für Hechtstreamer zulegen. Das hat schon alles viel Suchtpotenzial.

Eine Frage habe ich aber noch: 
Ich habe aktuell viel, viel Ärger mit den Pflanzen am Boden. Disteln und buschig wachsende Minze haben meine Schnur ständig im Griff, was mich teils wirklich an den Rand des Wahnsinns bringt. Da ich in der Regel nur mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs bin, wollte ich mir einen faltbaren Schnurkorb zulegen, um den noch in meine Weste stopfen zu können. Diese haben aber nicht diese Pylonen drin. Sind die dennoch brauchbar? 

Petri
Colo


----------



## Lajos1 (9. August 2019)

Hallo,

wenn es knallt warst Du zu schnell mit dem Vorschwung. Dabei erreicht das Vorfach (und wenn dran, die Fliege auch) mitunter Überschallgeschwindigkeit, also mehr als 1200 km/h und da reisst die Fliege oft ab. Der Knall signalisiert das Durchbrechen der Schallmauer und oft auch das Reissen des Vorfachs.
Ob der Schnurkorb in Deinem Fall was bringt oder eher hinderlich ist, ich weiss nicht. Ich selbst habe nie einen benutzt (habe auch keinen) und auch nicht vermisst. Kann mir eigentlich nur vorstellen, dass er bei der Meerforellenfischerei, beim Rauswaten ins Meer etwas bringt. Dies habe ich aber nie praktiziert. Ansonsten, von kleinen Wiesenbächen bis Flüssen mit hundert Metern Breite, langsam- und schnellfliessend, einschließlich kleinerer Seen in einem Dutzend europäischer Länder Forellen, Saiblinge, Äschen, Meerforellen und Lachse plus diverser Beifänge gefangen. Dabei hatte ich nie wirkliche Probleme mit Schnur/Pflanzen. Kommt natürlich auch etwas auf die Uferbeschaffenheit an.
Mit dem einfachen Wurf solltest Du etwa 15 Meter erreichen können. Das genügt bei uns gewöhnlich für 90 Prozent aller Fälle. Erst wenns an die 20 Meter geht macht der Doppelzug richtig Sinn. Habe ich heuer nur in Slowenien und auch nur ab und zu gebraucht. Meistens genügen Würfe bis 12 Meter.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. August 2019)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich aber noch:
> Ich habe aktuell viel, viel Ärger mit den Pflanzen am Boden. Disteln und buschig wachsende Minze haben meine Schnur ständig im Griff, was mich teils wirklich an den Rand des Wahnsinns bringt.
> Petri
> Colo



Hallo Colo,

da würde es schon reichen, auf nen gemähten Übungsplatz auszuweichen, z.B. Sportplatz, Park ...

Oder gleich unter Realbedingungen am Wasser üben (aber ohne Fliege, sondern mit kleinem Wollbüschel). Dann kannst Du auch gleich den Rollwurf einstudieren.

Gruß
Steff


----------



## Colophonius (11. August 2019)

Hey Steff,

die Disteln und Minze sind leider da, wo ich unter Realbedingungen übe. Leider muss ich dort die Würfe immer komplett ausfischen, da direkt vor den Füßen einer der Haupt-Hotspots ist. Da dort so gut wie keine Strömung herrscht, ist der Rollwurf daher nicht so geeignet,da zu wenig Schnur im Wasser ist zum Schluss und man ein paar schnelle Leerzüge braucht. Jedenfalls ich.


----------



## Colophonius (12. August 2019)

Ich nutze mal einen Doppelpost ausnahmweise, um den Bericht zu schreiben.

Das erste Mal mit der Fliege war wirklich anders als erwartet. Der Fluss war zwar wirklich schön, aber nicht ganz einfach. Im ersten Stück, in dem wir einige Zeit verbracht haben, konnten wir eigentlich gar keine Fische entdecken. Wir sind dann flussab gewandert, wo es deutlich mehr Strömung und "forelligere" Stellen gab. Ich habe diverse Köder ausprobiert, um ein wenig die Techniken zu erlernen. Dabei gab es leider keine sichtbaren Forellen, die stiegen oder wenigstens in der Strömung sichtbar Nymphen fraßen. Nachdem ein kräftiges Gewitter und einsetzender Dauerregen das Angeln echt unangenehm machten, habe ich mich dann für eine Goldkopfnymphe entschieden und einen Bissanzeiger montiert. Das war wirklich eine gute Entscheidung, da ich so richtig das Menden und die Drift üben konnte und sofort unnatürliches Furchen erkennen konnte. Das ging DEUTLICH schneller als gedacht und vor allem auch bei anderer Schnurposition als ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Ich habe damit ein wenig experimentiert und dann „blind“ am anderen, steilen Ufer gefischt. Plötzlich ging mein Bissanzeiger tatsächlich unter. Nachdem ich den Hänger durch ein Heben der Rute lösen wollte, hing tatsächlich eine Bachforelle (circa 30cm) am andere Ende, stieg aber aus. Das Drillen mit den Fingern, lösen des Keschers vom Magneten und einholen der lockeren Schnur mit dem gleichzeitigen Druck auf den Fisch muss ich echt üben! Danach gab es noch zwei Bisse auf den orangenen Bissanzeiger. Leider besitze ich bisher keine auffälligen Reizfliegen, das hätte vielleicht noch was gebracht. 

Gestiegen ist leider keine einzige Forelle, obwohl ich wirklich sehr aufmerksam um mich rum geschaut habe. So aufmerksam, dass ich dank eines sehr rutschigen Steines auch einmal baden durfte. Sah sicher lustig aus, war aufgrund der Temperaturen - trotz des kalten Wassers- auch eher harmlos. Ein Watstock und Schuhe mit Filzsohle sind aber in Planung!

Am Ende stand es dann für meinen Kumpel mit der Spinnrute 1:0, der eine 30er BaFo landen durfte. Ein zäher Tag, an dem ich wenigstens nicht völlig abgestunken habe. Darauf lässt sich ausbauen.

„Lehren“ aus dem Angeltag: 

- auch mal knallige Dekors nutzen
- beim Werfen konzentrieren! Viele Würfe waren gerade nach etwas Übung echt gut. Wenn ich aber unkonzentriert bin, landet das Tüddel  irgendwie irgendwo. 
- Menden weiter üben und verfeinern.
- Im Drill eins nach dem anderen machen. 


Insgesamt ist aber mit dem Tag echt ein Traum in Erfüllung gegangen. Angeln an einem Gewässer mit wilden Forellen! Eine Bachforelle im Drill! Nächstes Mal landet sie dann sicher im Kescher.   Vielen Dank an alle, die mir bis dahin geholfen haben!

Petri,
Colo


----------



## Lajos1 (13. August 2019)

Hallo Colophonius,,

"im Drill eins nach dem anderen machen" gefällt mir, weil es eben absolut stimmt. Ich drille fast immer, in dem ich die Schnur mit der Hand einhole, fast nie (zumindest bei uns nicht) über die Rolle. Nichts ist so feinfühlg als "Bremse", als wenn ich die Schunr zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger halte, da kann ich sehr schnell verstärken oder vermindern, Zum Nymphenfischen noch, unbedingt darauf achten, dass von der Nymphe bis zur Rutenspitze die Schnur und das Vorfach gestreckt ist, sonst bekommt man viele Bisse gar nicht mit. Ich weiss, das ist manchmal schwierig und auch der Grund, dass selbst erfahrene Nymphenfischer bestimmt ein Drittel der Bisse gar nicht mitbekommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Colophonius (13. August 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Zum Nymphenfischen noch, unbedingt darauf achten, dass von der Nymphe bis zur Rutenspitze die Schnur und das Vorfach gestreckt ist, sonst bekommt man viele Bisse gar nicht mit.



Doofe Frage: Gilt das auch beim Fischen mit Bissanzeiger? Da sehe ich den Biss doch durch das Stehen-Bleiben (bzw. untergehen) oder Rucken des Anzeigers?


----------



## Lajos1 (13. August 2019)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Doofe Frage: Gilt das auch beim Fischen mit Bissanzeiger? Da sehe ich den Biss doch durch das Stehen-Bleiben (bzw. untergehen) oder Rucken des Anzeigers?



Hallo,

grundsätzlich ja. Aber wenn die Fische etwas vorsichtig beissen, lassen diese die Nymphe manchmal schnell wieder los und wenn das Vorfach dann zwischen Nymphe und Bissanzeiger "locker" ist, bekommt man den Biss gar nicht mit. Wird umso schwieriger, beim Aufwärtsfischen (Wurf gegen die Strömung), je schneller die Strömung ist. Hier ist es wichtig, so schnell Schnur einzuholen, dass der Kontakt nicht verlorengeht und so langsam, dass man die Nymphe nicht von den Fischen wegreisst. Einfacher, wenn mitunter aber nicht so ertragreich, ist das Fischen stromab, da hierbei das Vorfach meisst von selbst gestreckt wird.
Zum Aufwärtsfischen noch, wenn das Vorfach (ich schaue immer auf die Verbindung von Hauptschnur zu Vorfach)stehen bleibt hat man einen Biss - oder einen Hänger. Diese Art fordert volle Konzentration, je mehr, desto schneller die Strömung ist, ist aber echt geil.
Übrigens früher, als man bei uns noch besser auf Aitel (Döbel) fischen konnte, waren diese, bis zu den mittleren Größen gute Fische auch für die Trockenfliege.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Colophonius (13. August 2019)

Danke! Ich habe es tatsächlich ähnlich versucht: Blick auf die Schnur des (ungefärbten) Vorfachs und teils auf die Spitze der Fliegenschnur. Konnte da aber ehrlich gesagt keinen Biss erkennen, was aber nicht heißen soll, dass ich keinen hatte. Beim "High-Stick-Nymphing" (sorry für das ständige Denglisch, ich habe fast mein gesamtes Wissen über das Fliegenfischen durch amerikanische YT-Videos angeeignet und bin mir recht sicher, dass es nicht "Hoch-Stock-Nymphenfischen" heißt) klappte das auch sehr gut, da ich problemlos meine Rute mit der Drift bewegen konnte. Bei weiteren Würfen (Ufer gegenüber sah unheimlich fischig aus, davor war aber eine sehr tiefe Rinne, durch die ich nicht waten konnte) versagte das dann aber völlig, auch wenn ich noch recht gute Augen habe. Da habe ich dann den Anzeiger rangebastelt. Je nach Menge der Leine, die ich rausbekommen habe und je nach Glück beim Menden, konnte ich dann durchaus auch einige Meter natürlich abfischen.


----------



## Colophonius (21. August 2019)

Ich gebe mal wieder ein kleines Update:

Nachdem ich mich beim vorletzten Angeln echt wieder massiv über die vielen Disteln und die dichte Minze geärgert habe, habe ich mir einen einfachen, faltbaren Schnurkorb gekauft und... wow, das war eine richtig gute Idee! Das Angeln war wirklich drei mal entspannter, wenn man nicht bei jedem zweiten Wurf die Schnur irgendwo rausrupfen muss! Ein aktuelles Problem ist die Bissausbeute. Beim vorletzten Angeln hatte ich um die zehn Bisse, konnte aber nur ein Rotauge regulär verhaften. Heute lief es etwas besser, dank gut sichtbaren kleinen Foam-Bug konnte ich auch ein Teilproblem ausmachen: Wirklich kleine Rotaugen zupfen an der Fliege, ohne sie wirklich ins Maul zu bekommen. Ein anderes Problem ist sicherlich das Timing. Ich glaube, ich habe immer schon angeschlagen, während ich "god save the queen!" gemurmelt habe. Habe mich drauf konzentriert und heute so drei Rotaugen verhaften können. Das größte hatte immerhin 27cm und hat an der weichen Rute auch schon wirklich Freude gemacht. Mit einer 3er oder 4er Rute muss das ja die reinste Wonne sein! Am Ende gabs auch noch einen Überraschungsbarsch. Nach einem Fehlbiss war - nach dem Anschlag - die Fliege weit zu mir geflogen und untergetaucht. Ich habe also schnell die Schnur eingestripped, wollte zum Rückwurf ansetzen und da zappelte es auch schon. Eine tauchende Trockenfliege kann also wohl auch einen Streamer ersetzen.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. August 2019)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Ich gebe mal wieder ein kleines Update:
> 
> Nachdem ich mich beim vorletzten Angeln echt wieder massiv über die vielen Disteln und die dichte Minze geärgert habe, habe ich mir einen einfachen, faltbaren Schnurkorb gekauft und... wow, das war eine richtig gute Idee! Das Angeln war wirklich drei mal entspannter, wenn man nicht bei jedem zweiten Wurf die Schnur irgendwo rausrupfen muss! Ein aktuelles Problem ist die Bissausbeute. Beim vorletzten Angeln hatte ich um die zehn Bisse, konnte aber nur ein Rotauge regulär verhaften. Heute lief es etwas besser, dank gut sichtbaren kleinen Foam-Bug konnte ich auch ein Teilproblem ausmachen: Wirklich kleine Rotaugen zupfen an der Fliege, ohne sie wirklich ins Maul zu bekommen. Ein anderes Problem ist sicherlich das Timing. Ich glaube, ich habe immer schon angeschlagen, während ich "god save the queen!" gemurmelt habe. Habe mich drauf konzentriert und heute so drei Rotaugen verhaften können. Das größte hatte immerhin 27cm und hat an der weichen Rute auch schon wirklich Freude gemacht. Mit einer 3er oder 4er Rute muss das ja die reinste Wonne sein! Am Ende gabs auch noch einen Überraschungsbarsch. Nach einem Fehlbiss war - nach dem Anschlag - die Fliege weit zu mir geflogen und untergetaucht. Ich habe also schnell die Schnur eingestripped, wollte zum Rückwurf ansetzen und da zappelte es auch schon. Eine tauchende Trockenfliege kann also wohl auch einen Streamer ersetzen.



Hallo,

das mit der "tauchenden Trockenfliege" geht selbstverständlich. Ist ja ähnlich wie die, im Laufe der Jahrzehnte, fast vergessenen Nassfliegenfischerei.
Als ich das Fliegenfischen anfing, fischte man Trocken oder Nass. Nymphen wurden da selten benutzt und Streamer fast überhaupt nicht. Die Nassfliege soll das ertrunkene Insekt nach der Eiablage imitieren. Erst so gegen Ende der 1970er kam mehr und mehr die Nymphenfischerei auf und in gleichem Zuge verschwand mehr und mehr das Nassfliegenfischen. Wenn man in einem schnellen Gewässer fischt, bleibt die Trockene oft nicht lange trocken und wird zur "Nassfliege", das heißt, sie fischt , versunken, knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche. Bestimmt ein Viertel meiner Fische in Slowenien fange ich auf diese Art.
Die reinen Nassfliegen sind natürlich anders gebunden als die Trockenfliegen, da sie ja leicht versinken sollen. Also keine stehenden, sondern anliegende Flügel etc. und natürlich keine Schwimmhilfen benutzen.

Petri Heil

Lajos

PS. freut mich, dass Du mit dem Schnurkorb gut klar kommst.


----------



## Colophonius (22. August 2019)

Hallo Lajos!

Ich habe durchaus ein paar Nassfliegen in meiner Box, die ich gerne an Fließgewässern testen würde. An und für sich dürften die ja gerade dann erfolgreich sein, wenn die Fische zwar oberflächennah fressen, aber keine Insekten von der Oberfläche aufnehmen. Im Stillgewässer, an dem ich meine Übungen durchführe, halte ich das aber für nicht so sinnvoll, zumal ich mir dann die Bisserkennung recht schwer vorstelle. 



Lajos1 schrieb:


> PS. freut mich, dass Du mit dem Schnurkorb gut klar kommst.



Es ist tatsächlich etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig gewesen, die Rute entsprechend zu halten und da es ein einfacher, faltbarer Korb ist (mir ist ohne Auto das Transportmaß sehr wichtig), kann es da auch zu Tüddel kommen. Aber das ist allemal besser als wirklich ständig am Boden hängen zu bleiben. Ich müsste vielleicht mal ein Foto davon machen. Es ist wirklich sehr ungünstig mit den Pflanzen.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. August 2019)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Hallo Lajos!
> 
> Ich habe durchaus ein paar Nassfliegen in meiner Box, die ich gerne an Fließgewässern testen würde. An und für sich dürften die ja gerade dann erfolgreich sein, wenn die Fische zwar oberflächennah fressen, aber keine Insekten von der Oberfläche aufnehmen. Im Stillgewässer, an dem ich meine Übungen durchführe, halte ich das aber für nicht so sinnvoll, zumal ich mir dann die Bisserkennung recht schwer vorstelle.
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Colophonius (29. August 2019)

Moin moin,

ich habe heute mal ein Foto gemacht, um zu zeigen, warum mich der Schnurkorb so begeistert. 






Seitdem kann ich wirklich viel entspannter angeln. Heute habe ich einige gründelnde Brassen beobachten können, leider ließen die sich nicht überzeugen. Hatte aber auch meine Bissanzeiger vergessen. Die standen sehr flach (teilweise wedelte mal eine Flosse aus dem Wasser), aber Kopf nach unten mit wenig Platz. Eine unbeschwerte Nymphe tauchte da nicht schnell genug ab, die Goldkopfnympen hingegen gingen zu tief. Mit nem Bissanzeiger hätte man da sicher die perfekte Tiefe hinbekommen. Ob sie dann angebissen hätten?! 

Stattdessen gabs aber auf Trockenfliege eine Rotfeder. Habe echt lange keine mehr gefangen, daher war das eine sehr schöne Überraschung. Kleine Foam-Bugs werden langsam echt meine Lieblingsköder. Super sichtbar, gehen auch bei zu viel Fett nicht kaputt und schwimmen gut. Den kleinen Weißfischen scheinen sie auch zu schmecken. Günstig sind die auch noch.  Abrisse hatte ich aber bisher noch keine (was auch ein wenig Glück ist, zwei Bäume haben mir meine Fliege wiedergegeben), dafür immernoch gelegentlich Knoten nach dem Werfen. Wird aber stetig besser.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. August 2019)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich habe heute mal ein Foto gemacht, um zu zeigen, warum mich der Schnurkorb so begeistert.
> Anhang anzeigen 329170



Hallo,

sieht wirklich etwas problematisch aus. Was sind das für Pflanzen, kenne die so nicht bzw. kann sie nicht identifizieren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Colophonius (31. August 2019)

> Was sind das für Pflanzen, kenne die so nicht bzw. kann sie nicht identifizieren.



Das sind größtenteils Disteln, dazwischen gelegentlich Brennesseln und am Wasserrand ist alles voller Minze.

Ich habe gestern versucht, mit Streamer zu angeln. Das ist leider ziemlich in die Hose gegangen, jedenfalls beim Goldkopfstreamer war das Werfen alles andere als souverän. Riesige Schlaufen, kaum Kontrolle in der Luft, Leine schoss überhaupt nicht. Da ist viel Üben auf der Wiese mit Fehlersuche angesagt. Eigentlich sollte meine 6er-Kombo ja für sowas ziemlich gut sein. Mit nem unbeschwerten Streamer ging es etwas besser, aber *weit *entfernt von Trockenfliege und auch Nymphe. Wobei ich feststellen muss, dass kleine Fliegen am besten gehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. August 2019)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Das sind größtenteils Disteln, dazwischen gelegentlich Brennesseln und am Wasserrand ist alles voller Minze.
> 
> Ich habe gestern versucht, mit Streamer zu angeln. Das ist leider ziemlich in die Hose gegangen, jedenfalls beim Goldkopfstreamer war das Werfen alles andere als souverän. Riesige Schlaufen, kaum Kontrolle in der Luft, Leine schoss überhaupt nicht. Da ist viel Üben auf der Wiese mit Fehlersuche angesagt. Eigentlich sollte meine 6er-Kombo ja für sowas ziemlich gut sein. Mit nem unbeschwerten Streamer ging es etwas besser, aber *weit *entfernt von Trockenfliege und auch Nymphe. Wobei ich feststellen muss, dass kleine Fliegen am besten gehen.



Hallo,

Hat der Streamer eher Forellen- oder Hechtgröße, ist er recht buschig gebaut (könnte trotz des Goldkopfes eine starke Bremswirkung haben). Normalerweise hat man mit einem Streamer für Forellen etc. an einer 6er Rute keine Probleme. Oder ist vielleicht der Goldkopf zu schwer, könnte auch zu einem schlecht kontrollierbaren Wurf führen (schlägt nach).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Colophonius (1. September 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hat der Streamer eher Forellen- oder Hechtgröße, ist er recht buschig gebaut (könnte trotz des Goldkopfes eine starke Bremswirkung haben). Normalerweise hat man mit einem Streamer für Forellen etc. an einer 6er Rute keine Probleme. Oder ist vielleicht der Goldkopf zu schwer, könnte auch zu einem schlecht kontrollierbaren Wurf führen (schlägt nach).
> 
> ...




Also der Streamer hat in meinen Augen Barschgröße, dafür habe ich den gekauft. Etwas kürzer als mein kleiner Finger. Mit Goldkopf ging überhaupt nicht, unbeschwert war etwas besser, aber alles andere als gut. Bis ich damit wieder ans Wasser gehe, werde ich wirklich noch gezielte Übungen einstreuen müssen.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. September 2019)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Also der Streamer hat in meinen Augen Barschgröße, dafür habe ich den gekauft. Etwas kürzer als mein kleiner Finger. Mit Goldkopf ging überhaupt nicht, unbeschwert war etwas besser, aber alles andere als gut. Bis ich damit wieder ans Wasser gehe, werde ich wirklich noch gezielte Übungen einstreuen müssen.



Hallo,

die Größe müsste mit einer 6er Rute schon gehen. Selbst wenn die 6er Angabe nicht stimmt (bei mehr als der Hälfte aller Fliegenruten stimmt die Angabe nicht, da es hierfür keine Norm gibt, was auf der Rute steht ist nur eine Empfehlung für die Schnurstärke, ich habe schon viele Ruten nachgemessen, wenn die Angabe nur um eine Klasse abweicht, kann man schon zufrieden sein) und es eine "echte" 5er wäre, müsste dies auch möglich sein. Aber Ferndiagnosen sind hier schwierig.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Colophonius (4. September 2019)

Ich glaube, ich könnte ein Problem erkannt haben: mein Werfen ist tatsächlich etwas zu sachte für die größeren Köder. Ich habe heute ein wenig mit einem großen Garn-Bissanzeiger und Nymphe versucht auf Weißfisch zu gehen (gab im Dauerregen immerhin ein Rotauge und einen Barsch) und hatte damit anfangs auch viele Probleme, da der große Bissanzeiger wie ein Fallschirm meine Schnur gebremst hat. Ich habe etwas rumprobiert und bei schnellerem Vor- und Rückschwung ging das dann am Ende doch ganz gut. Ohne Bissanzeiger musste ich dann aber schon aufpassen, das Timing genau zu haben, da ich am Ende noch etwas ohne Fliege rumgewedelt habe und dann auch den ein oder anderen Peitschenknall erzeugt habe.

Etwas ärgert mich, dass meine Würfe immernoch sehr inkonsistent sind. Ich merke das meistens direkt am Zug in der Schnur. Manchmal will sie einfach nur so durch die Ringe schießen, manchmal fliegt da ein riesiger Bogen ohne jeden Schwung durch die Luft. Wirklich eine Methode, den Wurf dann zu retten, habe ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. September 2019)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich könnte ein Problem erkannt haben: mein Werfen ist tatsächlich etwas zu sachte für die größeren Köder. Ich habe heute ein wenig mit einem großen Garn-Bissanzeiger und Nymphe versucht auf Weißfisch zu gehen (gab im Dauerregen immerhin ein Rotauge und einen Barsch) und hatte damit anfangs auch viele Probleme, da der große Bissanzeiger wie ein Fallschirm meine Schnur gebremst hat. Ich habe etwas rumprobiert und bei schnellerem Vor- und Rückschwung ging das dann am Ende doch ganz gut. Ohne Bissanzeiger musste ich dann aber schon aufpassen, das Timing genau zu haben, da ich am Ende noch etwas ohne Fliege rumgewedelt habe und dann auch den ein oder anderen Peitschenknall erzeugt habe.
> 
> Etwas ärgert mich, dass meine Würfe immernoch sehr inkonsistent sind. Ich merke das meistens direkt am Zug in der Schnur. Manchmal will sie einfach nur so durch die Ringe schießen, manchmal fliegt da ein riesiger Bogen ohne jeden Schwung durch die Luft. Wirklich eine Methode, den Wurf dann zu retten, habe ich noch nicht gefunden.



Hallo,

ich nehme an, dass das Timing beim Rück- und Vorschwung mitunter nicht stimmt. Wenns mal passt und mal nicht ist dies meist der Grund. Also ruhig mal öfters über die Schulter nach hinten schauen, wie sich die Schnur streckt und dann den Vorschwung ansetzen. Wenns knallt, wurde der Vorschwung zu früh und zu heftig angesetzt. Im Endbogen der Schlaufe wird dann die Schallgeschwindigkeit überschritten. Wenns keine reinen Trainingswürfe sind nach einem Knall immer das Vorfach kontrollieren, könnte bechädigt sein.

Petrri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. September 2019)

@Colophonius:

Ich finde es einfach gut wie du vorgehst und das durchziehst!
Heutzutage und das eigentlich auch schon länger, gibt es viele, die einfach nur dabei sein oder das auch mal machen wollen und alles schnell, möglichst sofort, funktionieren muss. Beim FF klappt das aber nicht. Na ja, bei anderen Angel- und Wurftechniken wohl auch nicht.
Diese Leute siehst du dann meist mit der Goldkopfnymphe, dem Blinker für Fliegenfischer*, quer stromab blinkern.
Die verpassen so gut wie alles was Fliegenfischen, Fliegenwerfen und das Drumherum ausmacht.
So wie du sollte m. M. jeder den Einstieg vollziehen. 

*Ja, ich weiß was die GK eigentlich imitieren soll.


----------



## Colophonius (15. September 2019)

Danke für das Lob!

Ich habe mich gestern das erste Mal an einen See  mit regem Publikumsverkehr getraut. Das war dann doch echt noch mal eine andere Nummer. Zwar war der Boden deutlich angenehmer (weniger Minze, gar keine Disteln), dafür gab es neue Probleme: Bäume und vor allem Passanten. Teilweise musste ich beim Rückwurf über den Weg werfen, da hieß es wirklich taktisch vorgehen und im richtigen Moment schnell werfen - was dann leider auch den ein oder anderen Wurffehler produzierte. Hektik ist nicht gut beim Werfen. Es ist aber auch eine gute Übung dafür, wenn ich mal einen wirklich schönen Fisch anwerfen will. Da wird die Nervosität sicher auch steigen. Allerdings konnte ich so dann auch mal den Steeple-Cast und den Bow and Arrow-Cast üben. Der Roll-Cast ist leider bei mir leider noch eine Garantie dafür, die Trockenfliege zur Nassfliege zu machen.

Interessant waren aber auch die Reaktionen der Spaziergänger. Bei Kindern sorgte vor allem der Wurfstil für Begeisterung ("Wow! Ein Angler!" und mein Favorit gestern: "Hallo Herr Angler, angelst du?"), bei Erwachsenen für Ratlosigkeit ("Ich glaube, der macht das, damit die Fische da anbeißen!") und bei einem anderen Angler für absolute Faszination und viele Fragen. Am Ende wollte er sich vielleicht auch eine Fliegenausrüstung zulegen.  Einen Fisch gabs am Ende auch. Die meisten Ringe, die ich gesehen habe, stammten bei näherer Betrachtung von Blasen vom Grund, Fische in Oberflächennähe gab es sehr wenige. Einen Schwarm Rotaugen konnte ich aber ausmachen und anwerfen. Gab direkt den Biss (leider nicht gesehen, da die Fliege sehr ungünstig in einer Reflexion gelandet ist), aber der Fisch hing dennoch. Vielleicht sollte ich demnächst wirklich einfach um den See spazieren und die Fische suchen statt schöne Stellen auf Verdacht anzuwerfen.


Eine Frage habe ich allerdings auch: 

GIbt es irgendwelche Tricks, kleine Fliegen auf große Distanz "zu verfolgen"? Ich habe -trotz eigentlich guter Augen - oft Probleme, wenn ich einen schönen weiten Wurf mache (15m +) und die Fliege etwas liegen lassen will.


----------



## Michael.S (15. September 2019)

Macht schon Laune das Fliegenfischen , ich habe es mir selber beigebracht in dem ich alles was mit Fliegenfischen zu tun hat besorgt hatte , das waren auch unzähige VHS Kasetten , Internet gab es noch nicht , leider fehlen hier die typischen Fischarten fürs Fliegenfischen aber Barsche gehen auch prima mit der Fliegenrute , dafür nehme ich kleine Nympfen und Barsche gibt es ja überall


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (15. September 2019)

Colophonius schrieb:


> GIbt es irgendwelche Tricks, kleine Fliegen auf große Distanz "zu verfolgen"? Ich habe -trotz eigentlich guter Augen - oft Probleme, wenn ich einen schönen weiten Wurf mache (15m +) und die Fliege etwas liegen lassen will.



Schwierig...
Viele Fliegen werden deshalb ja mit Sichthilfe gebunden, aber je nach individueller Sehstärke ist halt irgendwann Ende, da hilf auch Augen zusammen kneifen nichts mehr.
Bin kein Stillwasserangler, denke aber im fließendem Wasser verliert man die Fliege wegen der vielen kleinen Wellen und Strudel noch schneller aus dem Blick. Deshalb schlag ich im Dämmerlicht oft auf Verdacht an. Den Ring des steigenden Fisches sieht man ja. Ist der dort wo meine Fliege sein müsste, kommt der Anhieb .

Einer meiner Lieblingsköder sind Aufsteiger auf Klinkhammerhaken, die hängen ja nur mit der Hechel im Oberflächenfilm, sind also zu mehr als drei vierteln unter der Oberfläche. Ohne Sichthilfe sind die kaum zu verfolgen, bringen aber( bei manchen Fischarten) weit mehr Bisse als hoch aufschwimmende Fliegen. Also gehe ich dann eben den Kompromis ein, Bisse auch mal zu übersehen oder zu spät dran zu sein.


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. September 2019)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Schwierig...
> Deshalb schlag ich im Dämmerlicht oft auf Verdacht an. Den Ring des steigenden Fisches sieht man ja. Ist der dort wo meine Fliege sein müsste, kommt der Anhieb .


So mache ich es auch. Und nicht nur in der Dämmerung, sondern auch bei Gegenlicht etc. Es gibt viele Situationen, in denen die Fliege schwer/nicht zu sehen ist. Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass die Fliege z.T. beim Aufkommen erst einen kurzen Moment unter Wasser ist und dann erst auftaucht.
Ich richte mich in diesen Situationen auch nach dem Übergang von der Fliegenschnur zum Vorfach und wenn da in Vorfachlänge was steigt, ist es in Regel meine Fliege, die genommen wurde.
Cheers
Steff


----------



## Colophonius (15. September 2019)

Moin moin,

es ist soweit, es gibt wieder einen Haufen Fragen:
Da mir das Fliegenfischen wirklich viel Spaß macht und auch bei etwas weniger idealen Bedingungen der Wurf immer besser gelingt, aber meine 6er-Rute für meinen Alltag völlig übertrieben ist, möchte ich zu Weihnachten nachrüsten und mir eine 4er Kombo kaufen. Da es hier leider keinen Angelladen mit gutem Fliegenbedarf gibt, ist der Online-Handel die einzige Möglichkeit. Hat da jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen? Möchte für Rute + Rolle ungerne mehr als 200€ ausgeben, wenn die Schnur dabei ist, umso besser. Wichtig ist mir vor allem, dass die Kurbel rechts ist. 

Dann noch eine Frage: Meine WF-Schwimmschnur ist soweit ich weiß ein "No-Name-Produkt". Lohnt sich da ein Upgrade? Dazu ist die Schnur mittlerweile recht verdrallt, muss ich gestehen. Ich ziehe sie mittlerweile ab und an hinter mir über die Wiese, um sie zu entdrallen. Aber gerade im Schnurkorb kommt ab und an Tüddel bei rum, der zwar schnell enttüddelt ist, im Drill aber katastrophal sein kann. Gibts da noch Tricks? 


Und dann noch zwei Fragen zur Köderwahl:

1. Kennt ihr ne gute Seite, wo die saisonal aktiven Insekten, die für die Fliege in Frage kommen, aufgeführt werden?

2. Was für Nymphen bieten sich für das Stillwasserangeln auf Weißfisch an? 


Danke  

Viele Grüße
Colo


----------



## Lajos1 (16. September 2019)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> es ist soweit, es gibt wieder einen Haufen Fragen:
> Da mir das Fliegenfischen wirklich viel Spaß macht und auch bei etwas weniger idealen Bedingungen der Wurf immer besser gelingt, aber meine 6er-Rute für meinen Alltag völlig übertrieben ist, möchte ich zu Weihnachten nachrüsten und mir eine 4er Kombo kaufen. Da es hier leider keinen Angelladen mit gutem Fliegenbedarf gibt, ist der Online-Handel die einzige Möglichkeit. Hat da jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen? Möchte für Rute + Rolle ungerne mehr als 200€ ausgeben, wenn die Schnur dabei ist, umso besser. Wichtig ist mir vor allem, dass die Kurbel rechts ist.
> ...



Hallo,

der Gerlinger gat in seinem neuen Sonderkatalog eine Shimano Biocraft in Klasse 4, Länge 2,29cm für 59.00 Euro drin. Schau sie Dir mal an, ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob Dir die Länge zusagt. Günstige Fliegenrollen hat er auch (Hauptkatalog). Zur Fliegenschnur, da ist die Rio-Mainstream ganz gut, kostet so 50 Euro.
Eine Seite mit saisonal aufkommende Insekten kenne ich jetzt nicht. Evtl. am Wasser beobachten. Habe aber schon mit der Märzbraunen im September und mit der Maifliege gefangen, wenn keine mehr da sind oder es diese an dem Gewässer überhaupt nicht gibt. Ich fische öfter an einem Mischgewässer mit gutem Forellen- und Weissfischbestand und da geht eine Heptagenia-Nymphe ganz gut, eben auch auf Weissfische. Guten Erfolg hatte ich vor einigen Jahren in einem kleinen See in Österreich mit der Montana, da ging alles drauf, von Karpfen über Aitel, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Barsche auch und natürlich Forellen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Colophonius (22. September 2019)

Hallo Lajos, 

danke für die Antwort! Ich konnte heute noch mal das Ende des Sommers einläuten und an mein Lieblingsgewässer fahren. Ein kleiner Fluss, schwer zugänglich, passabel bewatbar. Dort hatte ich in der Vergangenheit oft Barsche und ein paar (wenige) Döbel überlisten können. Heute sollte es also mit der Fliege los. Wasserstand war sehr niedrig, das Wasser glasklar und die Döbel hatten richtig Laune auf Fliegen. Während mein Kumpel mit UL-Spinnzeug nur ganz zum Schluss einen Rapfen überlisten konnte, habe ich sage und schreibe 23 Döbel auf Trockenfliege gefangen. Gemessen haben ich keinen, aber die waren auch nicht besonders groß. Schätze so 20-30cm dürften die alle gehabt haben. Eine wahnsinnig tolle Angelei, Kurzweile pur und eine geniale Übung fürs Anschlagen und die Drillkoordination. Richtig gut lief ein Foam-Käfer, etwa daumennagelgroß, den ich mit Fett eingerieben habe, damit er auch nach den vielen Attacken noch gut schwamm. Das leichte Aufplatschen des Köders schien den Döbeln besonders zu gefallen, lange driftete mein Köder in der Regel nicht. Später habe ich es dann noch mit einer Elchhaar-Caddis probiert. Zwar waren da die Attacken etwas wenig aggressiv, aber es war deutlich schöner, die gut sichtbare Fliege zu verfolgen und so die Bisse zu sehen. Mein Entschluss, ne 4er Rute zu holen, steht damit.  

Ende gut alles gut? Leider nein. Es haben sich erhebliche Folgeprobleme ergeben: Ich hatte richtig fetten Drall auf dem Tippet und teils auf dem Vorfach. Ein Vorfach musste ich wegwerfen, das war nur noch ein Knäuel und selbst regelmäßiges "abstreifen" hat nicht geholfen. Das Problem trat bei beiden Fliegen auf. Ich vermute, dass die Fliege sich im Wurf oder beim Einholen dreht, wie ich das verhindern kann, ist mir aber ein Rätsel. 
Ich habe eine 6er Rute, 6er Schnur, 2,75cm Vorfach mit 18er Spitze und ein 16er-Tippet, das ich mit dem Clinch-Schlagschnurknoten verbunden habe, gefischt. Meine Schnur hat sich nur sehr selten "selbst getroffen" und das auch nur beim Steeple-Cast ( bekomme da manchmal keinen ordentlichen Loop hin, muss ich mal filmen und analysieren) und beim Werfen parallel zum Wasser (für den "Rückwärtswurf" und Reach-Casts, da schwänzelt der Loop durchaus mal, muss ich auch dran arbeiten). 

Wäre sehr froh, wenn ihr mir da helfen könnt!

Vom Angeln noch ganz euphorische Grüße
Colo


----------



## Lajos1 (23. September 2019)

*Colophonius*

Hallo,

das mit den Döbeln (bei uns Aitel) erinnert mich an meine Anfangszeit mit der Fliege. Bei uns, an der Rednitz, war ein sehr guter Aitelbestand vorhanden und die gingen vor allem im Spätsommer/Frühherbst sehr gut auf die Trockene. Da waren Fänge von 20-30 Stück am Tag auch locker drin. Aber da auch selten etwas Größeres als 35 cm. Die Großen waren eher mit der Nymphe zu erwischen. Wobei beim Aitel die Schlauheit mit der Größe stark zunimmt. Ich habe bei uns schon öfters Aiteln mit über 60 gesehen, aber die sind so etwas von mißtrauisch, da bekam man nur ganz selten einen dran.
Zum Verdrallen wie in Deinem Fall, das geschieht meistens in der Luft beim Werfen. Hat man bei manchen Fliegen mehr, bei manchen weniger bis überhaupt nicht.
In Deinem Fall würde ich es mal mit einem kürzeren Vorfach und dickerer Spitze (0,18) probieren. Grundsätzlich kann man sagen: je größer die Trockenfliege desto mehr kann das mit dem Drall passieren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Colophonius (11. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

zwei Fragen: hinsichtlich des Verdrallens, hat da jemand mit erfahrungen mit Wirbeln gemacht? J:sonsweden bietet ja zum Beispiel welche an. Der Drall hat mich schon sehr genervt. 

Frage 2: Ich habe mir jetzt tatsächlich die Rio Gold geholt und dafür entsprechend Geld auf den Tisch gelegt. Ich bin natürlich sehr gespannt auf den Praxistest, habe aber noch meine alte Fliegenschnur aufbewahrt. Diese würde ich gerne als "Übungsschnur" verwenden und ggf. auch mal interessierten Freunden leihen, ohne dass ich irgendeine Angst um meine teure Schnur haben muss. Kennt jemand eine super günstige Fliegenrolle der Klasse 6? Bremse, Verarbeitung, Linkshandbetrieb ist alles ziemlich nachrangig, die soll nur die Schnur fassen und diese dann so abgeben, wie ich will. Geangelt wird damit nur auf der Wiese. Soll so günstig wie möglich sein.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Oktober 2019)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zwei Fragen: hinsichtlich des Verdrallens, hat da jemand mit erfahrungen mit Wirbeln gemacht? J:sonsweden bietet ja zum Beispiel welche an. Der Drall hat mich schon sehr genervt.
> 
> Frage 2: Ich habe mir jetzt tatsächlich die Rio Gold geholt und dafür entsprechend Geld auf den Tisch gelegt. Ich bin natürlich sehr gespannt auf den Praxistest, habe aber noch meine alte Fliegenschnur aufbewahrt. Diese würde ich gerne als "Übungsschnur" verwenden und ggf. auch mal interessierten Freunden leihen, ohne dass ich irgendeine Angst um meine teure Schnur haben muss. Kennt jemand eine super günstige Fliegenrolle der Klasse 6? Bremse, Verarbeitung, Linkshandbetrieb ist alles ziemlich nachrangig, die soll nur die Schnur fassen und diese dann so abgeben, wie ich will. Geangelt wird damit nur auf der Wiese. Soll so günstig wie möglich sein.



Hallo,

Zur Frage eins: das mit Wirbeln. Ich habe noch nie mit welchen gefischt, ausser bei grossen Hechtfliegen, aber da hat es andere Gründe, da ich da ja auch ein Stahlvorfach dran habe. Habe auch sonst noch niemand damit fischen sehen. Mal ausprobieren? Obwohl ich mir das nicht so recht vorstellen kann, wie das funktioniert. Auf der Fliege ist ja kein Zug drauf, wie z.B. bei Spinnködern.
Zur Frage zwei: da bist Du schnurmäßig ja gut aufgestellt. Das mit der alten Schnur/Übungsschnur machst Du schon richtig.
Ich habe mal im Gerlinger Katalog nachgeschaut, die billigste ist die Okuma Airframe für 35,90. 

Petr Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas E. (11. Oktober 2019)

Hi,

ja, Micro Wirbel an der Schnurspitze verwenden Freunde für bestimmte "Fliegen", z.B. Popper oder Gurgler, die helfen gegen das Verdrallen sehr.

Die Rio Gold ist eine sehr gute Schnur.
Für mich ist die Schnur/ Profil neben dem Vorfach der wichtigste Teil, danach kommt erst Rute und Rolle.

Etwas Drall in der Leine entsteht bei mir höchstens mal, wenn ich lange Zeit eine konstante Länge fische, dann zur Rolle hin.
Wenige Würfe mit längerer Schnur und der Drall ist wieder raus.
Einen Schnurkorb brauche ich höchstens am Meer, doch eher selten.


----------



## Colophonius (11. Oktober 2019)

Hallo ihr beide, 

@Lajos1 : Die Rolle ist gerade mal 10€ günstiger als meine genutzten Rollen und weit jenseits dessen, was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Im Prinzip könnte ich dir Schnur auch vor mir ins Gras legen, aber dann ist das Aufwickeln etwas viel Arbeit zum Üben. 

@Thomas E. 

Mir geht es nicht um Drall in der Hauptfliegenschnur. Der ist zwar auch ärgerlich und ein wenig nervig, wenn man aber an einem Fluss war, schnell beseitigt (ich habe einfach meine Fliegenschnur bis zum Backing runtergezogen, bisschen gewartet und dann wieder aufgekurbelt. Kam wunderbar gerade und drallfrei wieder zurück. Mir geht es um massiven Drall im Vorfach bzw. vor allem im Tippet. Am letzten Angeltag hatte ich vor allem mit einem Foam-Bug (80% der Zeit) und einer Elchhaar-Caddis (20% der Zeit) gefischt. Haken dürften 10er oder 12er gewesen sein, der Foam-Bug war etwa so groß wie mein Daumennagel, aber etwas schlanker. Das Tippet war so derartig verdrallt als hätte man das absichtlich gemacht. Sowas habe ich bisher nur gesehen, wenn ich fürs Feedern das Ende der Schlaufenmontage durch Drall versteift habe. Das hat sich dann bei einem misslungenen Wurf (ja, auch wenn ich grundsätzlich zufrieden mit meinen Würfen bin, kommen die dann doch dann und wann mal vor, gerade bei Aufregung) so mit meinem Vorfach verwickelt, dass ich das gesamte Teil wegschmeißen musste. Recherche hat bisher nur ergeben, dass das eben bei größeren Fliegen vorkomme und man ggf. mit dickerem Tippet-Material (in meinem Fall habe ich ne 0,16er verwendet) etwas vermeiden kann. Das so gefundene Ergebnis macht mich aber leider nicht so wirklich glücklich und ich suche nach Lösungen.


----------



## Thomas E. (11. Oktober 2019)

Mit Schnurspitze meinte ich den Wirbel zwischen Schnur- Vorfach, reichte bisher, wenn überhaupt notwendig.
Klar können auch bestimmte Trockenfliegen Drall entstehen lassen, dickeres (angepasstes) Tippet hilft etwas.
Dann schalte doch einen kl. Kunststoff Wirbel oberhalb davon dazwischen...habe ich bisher nicht gebraucht.


----------



## Colophonius (11. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Thomas,

danke für die Klarifizierung. Wenn weder du  noch Lajos es als erfahrene Fliegenfischer bisher Wirbel gebraucht habt, dann muss der Fehler ja irgendwo auf meiner Seite liegen. Gibt es grobe Richtwerte, nach denen man seine Tippet-Stärke ausrichtet? Als passionierter Spinn- und vor allem Hechtangler sind alle meine Fliegen auf den ersten Blick "klein" .


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Oktober 2019)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Hallo ihr beide,
> 
> @Lajos1 : Die Rolle ist gerade mal 10€ günstiger als meine genutzten Rollen und weit jenseits dessen, was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Im Prinzip könnte ich dir Schnur auch vor mir ins Gras legen, aber dann ist das Aufwickeln etwas viel Arbeit zum Üben.



Hallo,

ja, die billigen und auch ihren Zweck erfüllenden, einfachen Rollen von früher gibt es kaum mehr.
Eventuell mal bei ebay schauen? Als mein Sohn vor so rund 30 Jahren das Fliegenfischen anfing, hatte er eine einfache von DAM, welche damals so 15 DM kostete ohne Bremse, nur mit Knarre. Genügte vollauf.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Oktober 2019)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> danke für die Klarifizierung. Wenn weder du  noch Lajos es als erfahrene Fliegenfischer bisher Wirbel gebraucht habt, dann muss der Fehler ja irgendwo auf meiner Seite liegen. Gibt es grobe Richtwerte, nach denen man seine Tippet-Stärke ausrichtet? Als passionierter Spinn- und vor allem Hechtangler sind alle meine Fliegen auf den ersten Blick "klein" .



Hallo,

bei uns fische ich meist mit 16er Spitze, seltener mit 14er oder eventuell auch 18er. Ich fische oft in einem Mischgewässer und da kann schon mal auch ein Karpfen oder auch eine starke Barbe "vorbeikommen" vor ein paar Jahren mal eine gute 80er Barbe. In den ginklaren Gewässern in Slowenien gehe ich schon mal auf 12er runter, wenn ich merke, dass sie nicht so beissen wollen. In Österreich fische ich meist in einem kleinen, eisenhaltigen Fluss, hier sind die Forellen alles, aber nicht vorfachscheu. Da fischte ich früher durchaus auch mal mit einem 22er, wenn ich hinter einer starken her war. Nach mehrmaligen Pächterwechsel ist dieses einstige Spitzengewässer heutzutage nur noch normal und ich profitiere halt noch von meiner gut dreissigjährigen Erfahrung dort.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas E. (12. Oktober 2019)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Gibt es grobe Richtwerte, nach denen man seine Tippet-Stärke ausrichtet? Als passionierter Spinn- und vor allem Hechtangler sind alle meine Fliegen auf den ersten Blick "klein" .



Moin,

die Stärke sollte der Fliegengröße angepasst sein. Die Fliege präsentiert sich dadurch besser.
Richtwerte Fliegen Gr.
18- 20 : 0.15- 0.12er
14- 16 : 0.18- 0.16er
10- 12 : 0.22- 0.18er

Natürlich sollten dabei auch die vorhandenen Fische berücksichtigt werden.
Bei Monofil ist zu bedenken, das es oft stärker ist, als angegeben.


----------



## Colophonius (19. November 2019)

Hallo, 

es ist jetzt circa ein Jahr her, dass ich mich dazu entschlossen habe, diesen Thread zu erstellen und in die wunderbare Welt des Fliegenfischens abzutauchen. Bisher geht es stetig bergauf und es macht mir mehr und mehr Spaß. Es ist eine ganz andere Art zu angeln, viele Automatismen musste ich ablegen und neu denken. Dafür klappt es trotz fehlendem Wurfkurs mittlerweile recht gut. Luftknoten sind die letzten drei Angeltage überhaupt nicht mehr vorgekommen und die Wurfweite wird auch immer besser. Mit meiner zweifarbigen Rio Gold bekomme ich die 15m lange Keule ohne jedes Problem raus, dazu noch ein paar Meter der unbeschwerten Schnur. So komme ich auf Weiten von sicher 18-20m + Vorfach. Ohne Doppel- oder Einfachzug durchaus eine Distanz, mit der ich zufrieden bin. Da ich auf lange Sicht gerne auch auf meinen Lieblingsfisch (Hecht) mit der Fliege fischen will, ist der Doppelzug das nächste größere Ziel für 2020. Danach bzw zur Abwechslung dabei möchte ich dann auch das Werfen mit der rechten Hand üben, um bei Seitenwind oder seitlich beschränkten Umständen weiterhin gut und sicher werfen zu können. Wenn das beides zu meiner Zufriedenheit sitzt, werde ich dann wohl eine Hechtkombi planen. 

Desweiteren habe ich mir mal ein paar Zubehörsachen gegönnt, die den Luxus beim Fischen erhöhen. Einen ordentlichen Schnurclip mit Dorn, der an meiner Weste befestigt ist, einen Watgürtel, an dem ich vor allem meinen Kescher (und einen Aquarienkescher um die Unterwasserfauna zu begutachten) bequem Platz findet und natürlich ein Vorfachetui. Dort habe ich meine Vorfächer schon mit Pitzenbauerring versehen und Infos zu Länge und Tragkraft versehen - so kann ich jetzt tatsächlich auch am Wasser schnell mal nen paar Würfe mit dem Streamer machen und dann ebenso schnell wieder auf Nymphe oder Trockene wechseln. Zudem habe ich mir einen sinkenden Polyleader gegönnt. Zwar recht teuer, aber ich hoffe damit mit kleinen Streamern trotz Schwimmschnur auch etwas tiefer auf Barsch fischen zu können. Geplant ist zudem ein praktischer Tippetmaterialhalter. 

Insgesamt sind das natürlich alles nur Kleinigkeiten, aber für jemanden, der beim Spinnfischen sein Tackle möglichst ideal aufeinander abstimmt, seine Vorfächer etc. selbst baut, war so ein Start "von Null" wirklich eine große Umstellung.


----------



## Lajos1 (19. November 2019)

*Colophonius*

Hallo,

Glückwunsch zum Durchhalten und viel Erfolg im zweiten Jahr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Colophonius (26. Februar 2020)

Noch mal ein Update, vielleicht das letzte: 
Ich bin mittlerweile vom Virus vollends befallen und habe mir auch entsprechendes Gerät für das Raubfischangeln besorgt. Dazu noch Bindestock und Materialien, die ersten Streamer liegen in der Box. Ich freu mich.  

Danke an alle, die dazu beigetragen haben, dass der Einstieg gelingt!


----------



## Colophonius (16. Juli 2020)

Ich möchte die Gelegenheit kurz nutzen, um ausdrücklich zu *warnen*. 

Ich habe entgegen meiner eigentlichen Vorhaben dieses Jahr die Spinnrute noch nicht angefasst und ausschließlich mit der Fliege (meistens Streamer) gefischt und aus der Idee, "mal Fliegenfischen zu lernen" und vielleicht die Fliegenrute mal mit an geeignete Gewässer im Urlaub zu nehmen, ist eine regelrechte Sucht geworden. In meiner Bindekiste sammelt sich immer mehr Material an. Rehhaare, diverse Federkleider, künstliche Materialien. Es macht einfach unheimlich Spaß vor einem Angeltag noch schnell ein paar Muster zu binden, die für die vermuteten Bedingungen ideal sein könnten und die Bindemuster sind so unterschiedlich, dass niemals Langeweile aufkommt. 

Und auch das Fischen ist super. Heute war ich zum Beispiel an einem Fluss unterwegs, in dem es hauptsächlich Döbel und Barsche gibt. Erst bisschen mit Streamer auf Barsch und Döbel erfolgreich gefischt, dann Titanvorfach ab und Trockenfliege dran. Sache von etwa dreißig Sekunden und schon ging es mit dem gleichen Gerät und einer völlig anderen Technik weiter nur auf Döbel (ebenfalls erfolgreich), um dann bei den entsprechenden Barschspots wieder zurückzuwechseln. Irgendwann habe ich sogar Barben gesichtet, also Nymphe dran und versucht diese zu überzeugen. Hat zwar nicht geklappt, war aber super spannend. Geht natürlich nur an flachen Gewässern so gut, aber derartig viel unkomplizierte Abwechslung habe ich vorher beim Spinnfischen nicht erlebt. 

Der Nachteil ist natürlich, dass es gar nicht so günstig ist. Gerade wenn man mit Streamern an verschiedenen Gewässern fischen will, ist man mit einer Rolle und Schnur schnell sehr beschränkt und es gibt auch fürs Binden so viele tolle Materialien, die man gerne ausprobieren will. Eine weitere Einschränkung bieten auch die Gewässer, oft ist man dann doch sehr eingeschränkt und macht sich das Leben selbst schwer, wenn man zur Fliegenrute, schnellsinkender Schnur und Streamer statt einfach Jig und Spinnrute greift. Dafür ist die Belohnung, einen Fisch auf selbstgebundene Fliege zu fangen, umso größer und pro Köder sind selbstgebundene Fliegen sehr günstig (auch wenn es sicher Jahre dauert, bis sich das ob der vielen Materialien rentiert, man kauft ja keine vier Federn, sondern einen ganzen Balg!). Und wenn man dann nach den vielen Kompromissen mal an einem wirklich angenehmen Fliegengewässer ist, läuft plötzlich alles von alleine! Hinsichtlich der Fängigkeit muss man sich da wirklich keine Sorgen mehr machen. 

Fliegenfischen macht echt süchtig und ich fürchte, Heilung ist nicht in Sicht.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (17. Juli 2020)

Servus,
da hats einen voll erwischt, gut so .
Perfekt beschrieben warum es einen so süchtig machen kann. Viele fangen mit dem Fliegenfischen an, weil es ja "so elegant" aussieht und man sich wohl von der Menge abheben will . Das ist schnickschnack. Fliegenfischen ist Flexibilität, Spannung, Freude an der Bewegung und lebenslanges Lernen.

Das Binden gehört dazu weil es unabhängig macht. Natürlich kostet es zusätzlich Zeit und Geld, sparen kann man damit vllt. nach 20 Jahren mal etwas wenn ein gewisser Grundstock vorhanden ist. Wichtiger ist (vor allem für jüngere Leute) wohl der Faktor Zeit, wahrscheinlich ist das ein Grund dafür, daß die besten Binder unserer Zeit alles alte Knacker sind. 
Kleiner Tip dazu: du musst heutzutage eigentlich keine kompletten Bälge mehr kaufen. Sowas hier z.B. https://www.angelsachse.de/Fliegenb...genbinden/American-Dry-Fly-Hackles::2304.html spart nem Trockenfliegenbinder viel Geld, nur mal als Bsp.
Ausserdem, wenn man von Stelle zu Stelle tingelt immer mal den Blick auf den Boden richten. Am Wasser gibts immer Enten, Gänse, Graureiher, Krähen. Die benutzen ihr eigenes Gefieder zum Nestbau und der weibl. Vogel mausert meist während der Brutzeit. Zuhause bissel sauber machen, Desinfektionsspray drauf und extra verpacken, ich hatte noch nie Probs mit Federlingen oder ähnlichem Ungeziefer. Kaum Arbeit und jede Menge Mats vor allem für Nymphen.

Ähnlich wie bei dir war für mich die Erkenntnis praktisch jeden Fisch im Gewässer fangen zu können, *der* zündende Moment. Früher, als reiner Spinnfischer waren es (gewässerbedingt) zu 95% Bachforellen und ab und zu mal ein Döbel. Nett, aber irgendwann auch mal langweilig...Von der Existenz einiger Arten in meinen Bächlein wusste ich nicht mal. Heute fange ich vor allem im Sommer manchmal 3, 4 oder 5 verschiedene Fischarten bei einer Session und schneidern gibts mit der Fliege gar nicht.
Ich geh immer noch ab und an mit der Spinnrute, bei Hochwasser oder an Stellen wo ich mit der Fliege nicht ran komme, aber dafür muß ich mich schon extra motivieren. Meinen ersten Cheburashka-Versuch schiebe ich nun seit Wochen vor mir her, obwohl ich den Kram schon länger herum liegen habe...Mir fällt eigentlich immer ein Grund ein, doch lieber mit der Fliege raus zu gehn .

Ich wünsch dir weiterhin viel Spass und Erfolg, und trag' die Infektion weiter.


----------



## Colophonius (18. Juli 2020)

Danke für deinen Beitrag. 

Das meiste würde ich so sofort unterschreiben. Natürlich kann man deutlich kleiner kaufen, aber so nen ganzer Balg macht - jedenfalls mir - sehr viel Spaß und man kann dann auch ein wenig herumprobieren. Die wirklich guten Bindevideos auf Youtube erklären ja nicht nur das Muster, sondern vor allem die Technik dahinter und dann kann man schnell kreativ werden und Muster kombinieren. Bei Streamern ist das natürlich deutlich einfacher als bei Trockenfliegen. Ich finde auch, dass man gar nicht so viel Zeit braucht, um mit Anleitung wirklich tolle Fliegen zu binden. Die sind dann natürlich nicht 100% formvollendet und perfekt, aber ich glaube dass ein Großteil des Perfektionismus beim Fliegenbinden dem Fliegenbinder und nicht den Fisch zugute kommt. Es ist eben eine Mischung aus Handwerk und Kunst. Aber für alle, die das lesen und noch zögern: fangt mit ein paar Streamern an, die sind oft wirklich wirklich einfach und macht einfach weiter. 

Hinsichtlich der Federn sollte man bedenken, dass das u.U.  verboten ist, da die viele (alle?) Vögel geschützt sind und das Aneignen der Federn schon verboten ist, wohl um Wilderei zu vermeiden ("Ach, die seltenen Federn habe ich doch nur gefunden!"). Aber wenn man nicht übertreibt, passiert da wohl nichts....  

Die Artenvielfalt bei der Fliege ist auch wirklich ungeschlagen. Ich habe lange keine Rotfeder mehr gefangen und hatte mich über eine an der Trockenfliege wirklich super gefreut, letztens gabs eine sehr kleine Hasel. Beides keine großen, besonderen Fische. Aber als jahrelanger Spinnfischer doch eine tolle Abwechlung.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (19. Juli 2020)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich der Federn sollte man bedenken, dass das u.U.  verboten ist, da die viele (alle?) Vögel geschützt sind und das Aneignen der Federn schon verboten ist, wohl um Wilderei zu vermeiden ("Ach, die seltenen Federn habe ich doch nur gefunden!"). Aber wenn man nicht übertreibt, passiert da wohl nichts....


Sorry, aber das ist wieder mal ein Fall von Halbwissen, Hörensagen bzw. in 3 der von mir genannten Arten schlicht und einfach falsch.
Lediglich beim Graureiher könnte man gaanz evtl. nachfragen weil er dem WAA unterliegt. Der Besitz einer einzelnen Schwungfeder wird aber auch beim Reiher niemanden tangieren, ausserdem müsste man ja deinen Haushalt bzw. dich durchsuchen um die zu finden, dafür gibts ja (hoffentlich ) gar keinen Grund.

Wenn überhaupt, würde ich mir eher Gedanken machen, ob man Federn des letzten Jungle Cock  Neu-Guineas kaufen muss .


----------



## Colophonius (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo, 

du kannst mich gerne korrigieren, Erkenntnisgewinn schadet ja nie. Mein "Halbwissen" ziehe ich aus dem Zusammenspiel folgender Vorschriften: 

Nach § 44 Abs.2 Nr. 1 BNatSchG ist es u.a. verboten, besonders geschützte Tiere in Besitz zu nehmen.

Der besondere Schutz von Vögeln generell ergibt sich aus § 7 Abs. 2 Nr. 13 lit. a und lit b) bb). 
Demnach kann sich der Schutz einmal aus der Anlage 1 ergeben, dort sind aber tatsächlich nur relativ wenige Vögel aufgeführt. Allerdings ergibt er sich eben auch für alle nicht aufgeführten europäischen Vogelarten (b bb). Die Unterscheidung wird noch später wichtig. 

Die Kernfrage wäre demnach wohl, ob Federn Tiere im Sinne der Vorschrift sind, hier hilft das BNatSchG selbst weiter, denn der Begriff de Tieres wird in § 7 Abs. 2 Nr. 1 BNatSchG definiert: 



> Tiere
> a)
> wild lebende, gefangene oder gezüchtete und nicht herrenlos gewordene sowie tote Tiere wild lebender Arten,
> b)
> ...



Hier kommt es dann darauf an, ob die Federn unter c) fällt. Hier hilft § 5 BArtSchV  (Achtung: Nicht BNatSchG!)weiter: 



> Ohne weiteres erkennbare Teile von Tieren und Pflanzen sowie ohne weiteres erkennbar aus ihnen gewonnene Erzeugnisse im Sinne des § 7 Absatz 2 Nummer 1 Buchstabe c und d oder Nummer 2 Buchstabe c und d des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes sind
> 
> 1.
> alle Teile und Erzeugnisse von Arten im Sinne von § 7 Absatz 2 Nummer 13 Buchstabe b Doppelbuchstabe aa des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes,
> ...




Darunter fallen erstmal gem. § 5 Nr. 1 BArtSchV  alle Teile und Erzeugnisse der Vögel, die in Anlage 1 des BNatSchG aufgeführt werden. Diese findet sich, falls es jemanden interessieren sollte, hier und umfasst einige Wasservögel. Hier dürfte das Mitnehmen von Federn auf jeden Fall verboten sein. 

Gilt das denn auch für alle weiteren europäischen Vogelarten? Hier verweist der § 5 Nr. 2 BArtSchV auf die Anlage 3.  

Dort heißt es wiederrum (Hervorhebung durch mich): 



> Als ohne weiteres erkennbare Teile von Tieren wild lebender Arten sowie ohne weiteres erkennbar aus ihnen gewonnene Erzeugnisse gelten:
> 1.
> Felle und Häute (ganze Stücke oder Bauch- und Rückenseiten) der in Anlage 1 aufgeführten Säugetierarten;
> 2.
> ...



So komme ich zu dem Ergebnis, dass das Sammeln von Federn in Deutschland jedenfalls wenn es sich um in Europa einheimische Vögel handelt, dem Grunde nach verboten sein dürfte. Das ist allerdings auch nur eine recht oberflächliche Recherche, Wenn du da gegenteiliges Wissen hast, würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn du es entsprechend erklärst!




> Wenn überhaupt, würde ich mir eher Gedanken machen, ob man Federn des letzten Jungle Cock Neu-Guineas kaufen muss .



Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, dass gerade die klassischen Lachsfliegen hauptsächlich aus möglichst exotischen Tieren bestehen. Gut, dass es da heutzutage viele Alternativen gibt und niemand mehr mit Eisbären- oder Affenfell oder eben Jungle Cock binden muss.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (20. Juli 2020)

Colophonius schrieb:


> So komme ich zu dem Ergebnis, dass das Sammeln von Federn in Deutschland jedenfalls wenn es sich um in Europa einheimische Vögel handelt, dem Grunde nach verboten sein dürfte. Das ist allerdings auch nur eine recht oberflächliche Recherche, Wenn du da gegenteiliges Wissen hast, würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn du es entsprechend erklärst!


Servus Colophonius,
Vielleicht war ich wieder einmal zu provokant, aber manchmal muß das leider so sein. Ich bin nicht nur Angler, ich habe auch die Jäger- und Falknerprüfung abgelegt.
Auf die Jagd geh ich nur noch als "Nothelfer" (wenn jemand im Ort Probleme mit zuviel Schaden durchs Schwarzwild hat oder Hilfe beim Rehwildabschuß braucht), Falknerei betreibe ich gar nicht mehr.
Insbesondere die Falknerei betreffend, musste ich mich durch soviele Gesetze arbeiten, daß ich mir zutraue, zu behaupten da einigermaßen Ahnung zu haben. Du wirst in allen Auflistungen nirgendwo die von mir erwähnten 4 Arten finden ! (Stock-)ente, (Grau-)Gans, Rabenkrähe haben keinen besonderen Schutzstatus. Zwar gehören Rabenkrähen zu den (ganzjährig geschützten) Singvögeln, per Sonderverordnung hat man ihnen als vermeintlichem Schädling aber eine Jagdzeit verpasst, somit fallen sie unters Jagdgesetz. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit dem Graureiher, Status ist m.W. nach streng geschützt, aber als Ausnahme dem Jagdrecht unterstellt; was in der Praxis wiederum bedeutet, daß naturschutzrechtliche Regelungen keine Relevanz haben.

Aber mal weg von dieser Aufdröselung versch. deutscher Gesetze. Wir sind Unterzeichner des Washingtoner Artenschutzabkommens, das ist die übergeordnete Kraft nach der sich unsere Gesetze bzgl. des Schutzes von Fauna und Flora zu richten haben. Das listen wir hier besser nicht auf, da wären die nächsten 20 Seiten schon voll...

Besser finde ich ein praktisches Beispiel: ich denke jeder Binder besitzt die "Mallard Flank" Feder in irgendeiner Art. Ob in Bronze oder einfach weiß, das sind Federn aus dem Brustbereich einer *Stockente*. Man kauft die schön in einem Tütchen verpackt, bekommt aber keine Cites (Herkunftsnachweis, sowas wie ein Pass für den Handel mit geschützten Tieren oder deren Teilen).
Folge ich deiner Argumentation, besitzen damit alle Fliegenbinder *verbotenes* Material ungeklärten Ursprungs. Wir sind also alle Verbrecher, die Händler sind Hehler und überhaupt gehören alle in den Knast.
Nein, so ist es natürlich nicht, besagte Stockente ist einfach ein Allerweltsvogel der keinen besonderen Schutzstatus genießt. Was anderes wäre es, wenn du den vorletzten Kiebitz solange über die Wiese hetzt, bis er ne Feder verliert oder einen Herzinfarkt bekommt, der ist nämlich streng geschützt.

Übrigens, nur meine persönliche Meinung ohne irgendwelche Gesetzestexte: ich finds 10 mal besser eine auf der Wiese gefundene xyz Mauser- Feder fürs Schwänzchen meiner Nymphe zu verwenden, als ne spanische Coq de Leon, die man dem Hähnchen 3 Tage vorher ausm Arsch gezogen hat.


----------



## Minimax (20. Juli 2020)

@Colophonius , @Hanjupp-0815 bzw. jedem an dem Thema interessierten Binder und Nichtbinder Boardie,
unabhängig von der aktuellen Rechtslage in Deutschland und der DIskussion darum empfehle ich das Buch "_Der Federndieb" von Kirk Wallace Johnson_. Es ist eine Reportage/ Nacherzählung des realen Falles eines jungen Mannes, der so besessen vom Binden klassischer Lachsfliegen und den dazu vermeintlich notwendigen heute verbotenen Federn wurde, dass er in ein Museum einbrach und die Bälge seltener Tropenvögel stahl. Ziemlich Bizarr.
Das Buch ist interessant geschrieben und beleuchtet neben dem eigentlichen Fall die Geschichte des (Lachs-= Fliegenbindens, der Jadg und des Schutzes von Tropenvögeln und anderes mehr. Der Autor neigt gelegentlich ein bisschen zu ner holier-than-you Position, aber das buch ist interessant und amüsant zu lesen und steckt voller Infos zu dem
exotischen Thema. Sehr empfehlenswert, schaut mal rein,
herzlich
Euer
Minimax


----------



## Colophonius (20. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

da offensichtlich (man vergleiche die Likes) hier eine themen- und fachbezogene Diskussion nicht gewünscht ist und lieber die Argumentation durch gefühlte Wahrheiten ersetzt wird, belasse ich es abschließend auf einen Verweis auf § 37 Abs. 2 BNatSchG, in dem gerade das Verhältnis zu den  Jagd- und Fischereigesetzen geregelt wird. Dass das BNatSchG und die BArtSchV unterschiedliche Ziele erreichen wollen als die (Landes!)Fischerei- und Jagdgesetze, sollte auch jedem einleuchten. So dürfte deshalb die Jagbarkeit eines Tieres nach Landesjagdrecht nicht den Status als besonders geschützte Art im Sinne des  BNatschG verdrängen, auch wenn der Jäger hinsichtlich der Rechtsfolgen im Rahmen seiner jagdrechtlichen Befugnisse das Tier jagen darf. Das Washingtoner Artenschutzabkommen dürfte übrigens im Verhältnis Bürger - Staat keine direkte Anwendung finden und betrifft im Übrigen den Handel mit Tieren, nicht das nationale Sammeln von deren Bestandteilen. Deine Schlussfolgerung, @Hanjupp-0815 ist übrigens gerade nicht das Ergebnis meiner Argumentation. Die polemische Ausgangslage reicht mir da schon. Wir sind uns aber einig darin, dass vielleicht manche Regeln über das Ziel hinausschießen, wenn man voraussetzt, dass die Adressaten ein gesundes Augenmaß walten lassen.  Der Gelegenheitssammler von Federn fürs Fliegenbinden ist sicher nicht der Grund, warum die Gesetze in dieser Form erlassen wurden. 

Aber Danke für den Hinweis @Minimax , das Buch klingt wirklich interessant. Manche Leute kommen auf Ideen....


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. August 2022)

Hat einer der großen, grauen Abräumer hinterlassen. Die treibt der Futtermangel auf den Wiesen in den Ort weil sie im derzeit so klarem Flachwasser super fischen können. Die langen, starken Fibern sind super für Flügelscheiden.


----------

